# Which upcoming movie are you excited to watch....?



## jimmyalan (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I am jimmyalan , I am big fan cinema and i love to watched upcoming movies , I am excited to watch new upcoming movies Resident Evil: Retribution, Argo..
Are you excited to watch these movie or have any one yours choice so please share with me..
I am awaiting for your reply.......


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 22, 2012)

1) Resident Evil: Retribution
2) Taken 2
3) Talaash
4) Silent Hill: Revelation 3D
5) Barfi


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2012)

Taken 2


----------



## theserpent (Aug 22, 2012)

expendables 2


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 22, 2012)

Taken 2


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 22, 2012)

Hobbit!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 22, 2012)

dredd
Hobbit
Silent hill 2

For 2012..


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2012)

Expendables 2
Wreck-it Ralph
Man of Steel (Not in near future)
The Wolverine (Not in near future)
Despicable me 2
Iron Man 3
Tom Yum Goong 2


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 23, 2012)

The upcoming movie directed by prakash jha featuring arjun rampal and abhay deol.i forgotten its name.


----------



## jaleel (Aug 23, 2012)

Viswaroopam


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2012)

Taken 2
Skyfall
The Hobbit


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 23, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> The upcoming movie directed by prakash jha featuring arjun rampal and abhay deol.i forgotten its name.



Chakravyuh
[24 October 2012]


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2012)

*End of Watch* ....looks amazing


----------



## tomntom (Aug 29, 2012)

Some chick flicks:
Pitch Perfect
The Bachelorette

Action:
Dredd
Resident Evil Retribution
Premium Rush
Taken 2
Django Unchained


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 20, 2012)

This Year (Only 1 Movie Remaining for me):
The Hobbit : An Unexpected Journey

Next Year (2013):
Iron Man 3
Man Of Steel 
World War Z
Kick Ass 2
Monsters University
Fast 6
The Wolverine
Thor : The Dark World
Despicable Me 2
The Hunger Games: Catching Fire
The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2012)

Hopefully 2012 Part 2 , in 2013.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2012)

houseful 3, golmaal 4 
cloud atlas, django, hobbit 
kickass 2


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 20, 2012)

47 Ronin


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 20, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Hopefully 2012 Part 2 , in 2013.



what is that supposed to mean ?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2012)

When Hulk beat batman, superman beat the **** out of hulk.

  The one legged Ninja.

 Where Man met his match in women.

 Dive and die.


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> When Hulk beat batman, superman beat the **** out of hulk.
> 
> The one legged Ninja.
> 
> ...



What do you mean?


----------



## lywyre (Sep 20, 2012)

Watched Barfi! at Skywalk yesterday. One not to be missed. Not sure though, that every one will like it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 20, 2012)

ok since people post for 2013..heres my list..

Iron man 3
Star trek 2
Kickass 2
Wolverine 2(Even though 1 sucked)
Man of steel 
RIPD
Robocop
Sin city 2
Thor Hobbit 2
47 Ronin


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Omg Oh My God!
Starring	:	Paresh Rawal, Mithun Chakraborty, Akshay Kumar 
Genre	:	Comedy
Release Date: Friday 28th of September 2012


Kamaal Dhamaal Malamaal
Starring	:	Nana Patekar, shreyas talpade, Paresh Rawal, Madhurima Banerjee, Rajpal Yadav 
Genre	:	Comedy
Release Date :Friday 28th of September 2012


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> what is that supposed to mean ?


Nothing , its just a sarcastic joke on the movie 2012.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Nothing , its just a sarcastic joke on the movie 2012.



Oh I get that Now . LOL .


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2012)

The Hobbit.


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2012)

After the technologies used by Stark in Avengers, i'm eager to see his next step in 
*Iron Man 3.

*


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2012)

Jab Tak Hai Jaan


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2012)

47 Ronin
The Hobbit


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh dear, oh dear! 
Just saw some movie trailers in digit Nov edition issue. Got to tell, I am too excited to watch these:

*Life Of PI*



*Flight*
Actor: Denzel 
Director: Robert Zemeckis (who made Back to the Future!, enough said!)



*The Croods*


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 11, 2012)

G.I. Joe Retaliation.
Die Hard : 5
Iron Man 3.
Man of STeel.

All of them are kickas$ movies.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

"Asian Hawk" is back in CZ12!!
*www.chinesefilms.cn/mmsource/images/2012/05/18/2a735f1508c941fd875881675cad741a.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

Man of Steel!

[YOUTUBE]ll39CAovGrg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GDpIqFwJoFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Fast and the Furious 6
The Fast and the Furious 6 (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe we should rename this thread to "Upcoming movies - discussion".

Why most of the movies get reboot?

The villain for "Man of steel" is General Zod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
At least, this time superman faces someone of his own powers. Should be epic, then!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Why most of the movies get reboot?



Failed previous installments(Batman and robin to Batman Begins), failed negotiations a.k.a too much studio interference(Sam Raimi and Tobey Maguire's Spiderman 4 to The Amazing Twilightman)
I'm all cool with reboots, except for the ones like TASM, which are more like remakes with different characters and tone.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2012)

Jupiter Ascending, next by the wachowskis, title is taken from space odyssey chapter by clarke called lucifer rising, where jupiter is turnd into a sun, and this seeds life on europa, donno what this movie is  but sure it will be awesome


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

> In a universe where humans are near the bottom of the evolutionary ladder, a young destitute human woman is targeted for assassination by the Queen of the Universe because her very existence threatens to end the Queen's reign.


Jupiter Ascending (2014) - IMDb


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure how they're going to get the movie funded, after a financial flop like Cloud Atlas.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Not sure how they're going to get the movie funded, after a financial flop like Cloud Atlas.


Flop, really?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 19, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Flop, really?



Oh I didn't mean to say its a bad movie, I personally loved it and wish it was a success. But financially it isn't doing so well, given that its the most expensive independent film ever made and made very little money unfortunately, I just thought how the Wachowskis are going to get their next movie funded. May be they should have chosen to direct Justice League, could have bought them back into the game


----------



## Julieanderson (Nov 21, 2012)

I have already watched "The Dark Knight Rises" and i guess now i can REST IN PEACE !


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

^ Don't you wanna see the upcoming reboots?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Don't you wanna see the upcoming reboots?



Justice league first..and then comes the next batman movie, and its not a reboot..takes place in the second year of Batman


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

Justice League confirmed?
Will that be like "Avengers", coz IM1 marked the start for Avengers followed by IM2,THOR,CA,AV1!



> In June 2012, following the success of the Marvel Studios film The Avengers, Will Beall was hired to write the screenplay for a Justice League film featuring Batman, Superman, and Wonder Woman as the main characters.[34][35] Warner Bros. announced plans for the Justice League film to have a summer 2015 release date to compete with the sequel to The Avengers, though they have yet to officially hire a director.[36]



I was very much disappointed with the Green lantern, already!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Justice League confirmed?
> Will that be like "Avengers", coz IM1 marked the start for Avengers followed by IM2,THOR,CA,AV1!
> 
> I was very much disappointed with the Green lantern, already!



Nothing is confirmed yet, except for that it will be released in 2015, versus Avengers 2.
Yeah Green Lantern was bad..could have been a good Marvel movie but a DC super hero needs to be better, I hope WB learnt how not to make a film adaptations of DC comic characters. Marvel can get away with that kind of style, like Thor for example..the movie was junk, people hardly knew anything about him even in the comics..he wasn't as famous as the lead Marvel characters or the DC characters, so whatever Marvel does with him can easily work. That same thing would never work with DC characters..they need more respect


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

Lets see wait for "Wonder Woman" first !!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 22, 2012)

actually i heard the strategy by WB is the opposite of Marvel...they will make the justice league movie first & then set off individual character movies...


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh. So, JL will host new actor/actresses for their superteam?
There's a possibility that "Ryan Reynolds" may reprise his role for GreenLantern. But for Batman/Superman, i dont think so.

Would love to see the "Flash" soon! Vroooom!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 22, 2012)

Not sure if Man of Steel will launch the JL, I wish it does, Henry Cavill is so perfect as Superman. As for Batman, Armie Hammer is rumored. Ryan Reynolds sucked ass, IMO they should go for a black actor playing John Stewart's role (JLA animated). Bradley Cooper for Flash, Gina Carano for Wonder Woman and may be Idris Elba for Martian Manhunter.


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe. There are already so many actor played Batman/Superman.
Let's give chance to the new players. 

For Avengers,
Robert Downey fits 100% with Tony Stark. So as Chris Hemsworth & Chris Evans to Thor & Captain America.
They surely do lots of things to blend well with the Characters.

Tom Hiddleston is extra-ordinary for Loki.


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 22, 2012)

race 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 22, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe. There are already so many actor played Batman/Superman.
> Let's give chance to the new players.
> 
> For Avengers,
> ...



Avengers was lame, kinda like a better transformers LOL. It was fun and the comedy was done really well, but the overall movie was really forgettable, TBH the movies from Warner Brother Animation(JL-doom, superman batman, etc) are miles better than stuff like Avengers. Really hope justice league won't re-do this movie.


----------



## Stephen Alter (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to race 2. This is the movie which I love. The first movie was amazing.


----------



## sharang (Nov 29, 2012)

Talaash


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2012)

Man of steel. 

Comic con trailer was kicka$$.

Also all the upcoming WB/DC movies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2012)

waiting for Jack Reacher.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 30, 2012)

Iron Man 3


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 30, 2012)

The Hobbit
One Shot
Man of Steel
Die Hard 5


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 1, 2012)

adding one more to my list....pacific rim


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> adding one more to my list....pacific rim



Another alien vs human story?


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2012)

Pacific rim reminds me of an anime, which i can't remember!


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 1, 2012)

Saw a trailor of world war z. Looks interesting.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 7, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Another alien vs human story?



more like giant robots vs aliens...liked some of the initial designs..also its by guillermo del toro


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 8, 2012)

Add 1 more -
Star Trek Into Darkness  ... Trailer looks promising.


----------



## Flash (Dec 8, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Add 1 more -
> Star Trek Into Darkness  ... Trailer looks promising.



Is that a sequel?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the same question, is Into the Darkness a sequel, do I need to watch the previous one to understand the story?


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Saw a trailor of world war z. Looks interesting.



looks like CGI comedy to me.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> looks like CGI comedy to me.



Dont judge CGI of a movie by an early trailer.



Gearbox said:


> Is that a sequel?



Yes it is a sequel. 





> From Wikipedia:  It is the twelfth Star Trek film and serves as the sequel to 2009's Star Trek.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2012)

*Behold Sci Fi fans! Here's something for you to wish world doesn't end this month!! Tom Cruise is back! *

*Warning: Spoilers may reveal more then necessary. 
Watch on your own discretion. (Like keeping it on mute, )*



IMDb Link: Oblivion (2013) - IMDb


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 11, 2012)

Trailer 2 is out and its mind blowing!!

[youtube]KVu3gS7iJu4[/youtube]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> adding one more to my list....pacific rim


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 15, 2012)

The trailer amazes in some parts but in some not so much


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2012)

Reminds me of "Transformers Vs Godzilla"!
But, the trailer speaks high of the movie!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 26, 2012)

Has anyone seen the trailer of Fast & Furious 6?.Looks good.

Fast and Furious 6 "Official Trailer" HD - YouTube


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 26, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer of Fast & Furious 6?.Looks good.
> 
> Fast and Furious 6 "Official Trailer" HD - YouTube



GINA CARANO!! oh yes yes!!!!

EDIT - Crap trailer though, felt like some low budget film


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

-Robocop reboot.
-Ant man.
-Man of Steel.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 26, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer of Fast & Furious 6?.Looks good.
> 
> Fast and Furious 6 "Official Trailer" HD - YouTube



Its Fake (FAN-MADE) not Official ! Check Sources Next Time


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 26, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Its Fake (FAN-MADE) not Official ! Check Sources Next Time


Ok.Thanks!.But i guess the movie is real.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 27, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Ok.Thanks!.But i guess the movie is real.



Yeah it is .. It is currently shooting and slated for 24 may 2013 release.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 28, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer of Fast & Furious 6?.Looks good.
> 
> Fast and Furious 6 "Official Trailer" HD - YouTube


Erm..thats fake dude

ok it seems it has already been answered...


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Its Fake (FAN-MADE) not Official ! Check Sources Next Time


These fan-boys are real crazy people. Youtube has hell a lot of sequels/prequel trailers for many movies. 
Here is an example:

Trailers for GODFATHER IV 
Godfther Iv - Bing Videos

Jackie chan to star in "Expendables 3". Below is the excerpt from wiki.



> On December 18th 2012, Jackie Chan signed on to play a substantial role. Chan was personally offered a role by Sylvester Stallone in the second film, but was not able to due to commitments to his 2012 film CZ12. Stallone then extended his invitation to Chan for the third film. Chan also agreed on the condition that he would appear as more than just a minor role with a few scenes.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Expendables_3#Sequel

*Mods, can you change this thread title as "Upcoming movies - Discussion" something like that, coz that would be more apt.*


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 31, 2012)

Coming Soon!!!!
A Good Day to Die Hard (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2013)

This: Is going to be good! 

*Warm Bodies!*


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 13, 2013)

Viswaroopam, diehard, iron man3 , lincon  etc


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2013)

^ Warm bodies seems like prequel of Twilight!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Warm bodies seems like prequel of Twilight!




I knew someone would mention the "T" movie. Well, it does looks like it, but I think, it would be leagues apart from it!


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jurassic Park. in 3D


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

^ Is that the same Jurassic park that came earlier or is there a new reboot or something?



Vyom said:


> I knew someone would mention the "T" movie. Well, it does looks like it, but I think, it would be leagues apart from it!


Moreover, the actress is Kristen stewart & the hero looks like the cool-looking version of Robert pattison.
Am sure, people will compare to "T", when released, as it's a vampire-based story!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Moreover, the actress is Kristen stewart & the hero looks like the cool-looking version of Robert pattison.
> Am sure, people will compare to "T", when released, as it's a vampire-based story!



Damn! You almost scared me to death pal!
No female lead is NOT Kristen!  It's Teresa Palmer.


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh boy! They're looking similar.
*media.onsugar.com/files/2011/02/07/1/1231/12312738/083315ebfd2d0ad2_ks_look_alike.preview.jpg

I guess, lots of people share my ambiguity!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

Long way to go .. 2014 .. but still looking at the cast ... OMG OMG OMG!! :eeksign: 

X-Men: Days of Future Past (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 25, 2013)

'Special Chabbis'


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone Interested?Evil Dead (2013) - IMDb


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Man of steel, iron man 3 and the next X men


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Man of steel, iron man 3 and the next X men



Which Next  - The Wolverine (2013) or Days Of Future Past (2014)


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Which Next  - The Wolverine (2013) or Days Of Future Past (2014)


Wolverine as its closer, but if the other one is as good as First Class then its on my list too.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 18, 2013)

*Kai Po Che*- Based on the novel "*3 mistakes of my life*" by *Chetan Bhagat*


----------



## CityHeat (Feb 18, 2013)

I am looking forward to Man of Steel


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Wolverine as its closer, but if the other one is as good as First Class then its on my list too.



Days of Future Past and There and Back Again are releasing on the same day 18 July 2014 - it will be a blast of a weekend (hopefully)


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 24, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Coming Soon!!!!
> A Good Day to Die Hard (2013) - IMDb



Sorry Guys!!. Watched it today.Definitely not a must watch.Iam a die hard fan of die hard . But this does not have the standard of other 4.Imdb rating on this movie is true.If you still want to watch it, at least wait for the dvd or watch on cable.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Avengers 2.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 24, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Avengers 2.


You have to wait till 1 May 2015.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

1)Fast 6-Oh come on who isn't waiting
2)Hangover 3-Will wait for the Real version that doesn't come in theathers or cable(I.e some extra content of FUN  )


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ were the theater version toned down by censor board for earlier Hangover films ?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ were the theater version toned down by censor board for earlier Hangover films ?



Exactly and all the movies are still given A when theres no A stuff


----------



## quagmire (Apr 12, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Sorry to break out this, but yes, we do have an existing thread:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/162114-upcoming-movie-you-excited-watch.html


^Redirected by vyom..



*This Is the End (2013)*

Stars: James Franco, Paul Rudd, Seth Rogen, Jonah Hill, Jason Segel, Jay Baruchel, Michael Cera, Kevin Hart, Danny McBride



*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTQxODE3NjM1Ml5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMzkzNjc4OA@@._  V1._SX640_SY948_.jpg






*Monsters University (2013) - Pixar Movie* 






*After Earth (2013) - Will Smith Movie*







*Kick-Ass 2 *





*Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 *









*Gravity (2013)* - Stars: Sandra Bullock, George Clooney

Directed by Alfonso Cuarón

Gonna be releasing in 3D..





*Thor: The Dark World (2013)*

The rumoured villain:
*www.iwatchstuff.com/2012/11/14/thor-2-malekith.jpg






*The Fifth Estate *(2013)

Stars: Benedict Cumberbatch

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTQxNTYxNTczNl5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMjU0MjAwOQ@@._  V1._SX640_SY426_.jpg

"A look at the relationship between WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange and his early supporter and eventual colleague Daniel Domscheit-Berg, and how the website's growth and influence led to an irreparable rift between the two friends."


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 15, 2013)

------------------------------------------------

I hope this is better than the first (which was a disappointment)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 17, 2013)

Where THE F**K IS Man of Steel TRAILER !


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Where THE F**K IS Man of Steel TRAILER !


There's a separate discussion on this one.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Where THE F**K IS Man of Steel TRAILER !



Today 6:30 AM.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well , to be honest I am not sure how MOS will turn out because I've seen lots of great Zack Snyder trailers, but I've yet to see a single good Zack Snyder movie, I have tried to see 300 , Watchmen but could not even complete those movie (I Got bored) and I got bored and frustrated and angry when I watched Sucker Punch . I hope this one turns it around.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Where THE F**K IS Man of Steel TRAILER !



5 45 this morning..according to the countdown 



rajatGod512 said:


> Well , to be honest I am not sure how MOS will turn out because I've seen lots of great Zack Snyder trailers, but I've yet to see a single good Zack Snyder movie, I have tried to see 300 , Watchmen but could not even complete those movie (I Got bored) and I got bored and frustrated and angry when I watched Sucker Punch . I hope this one turns it around.



Snyder is only directing, but the movie was David S Goyer's idea and he wrote it himself, he's the same guy who wrote Batman Begins and co wrote TDK and TDKR 



Gearbox said:


> There's a separate discussion on this one.



here it is!! 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167488-man-steel-movie-2013-a-3.html






EDIT - [YOUTUBE]4dUGjBrN3x8[/YOUTUBE]







AAAAAAND..HERE'S THE TRAILER!!!

[youtube]T6DJcgm3wNY[/youtube]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Snyder is only directing, but the movie was David S Goyer's idea and he wrote it himself, he's the same guy who wrote Batman Begins and co wrote TDK and TDKR




I already know that man !


----------



## quagmire (Apr 19, 2013)

Guys which was the recent movie whose trailer was posted, and everyone called it a great concept? Is it 'Now you can see me"?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes . It is .


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 19, 2013)

Fast and the furious 6!!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 19, 2013)

Elysium *4k* Trailer

1.6 GB

*videos.movie-list.com/vob/djaxle/Elysium_trailer_1_4K_B_DTSHDMA.mkv


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 19, 2013)

People are going crazy over IRON MAN 3 , the pre-screening reaction is extremely positive , some say it is better than the Avengers .

I will not compare this to avengers , and I think it cant touch the avengers , So well we'll see how good it is .


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2013)

IM3 is crazy, because of Robert Downey's Tony Stark character.
No one can be that much fit for Stark.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2013)

People are saying Others like Guy Pearce and Sir Ben Kingsley have avted equal or better than RDJ here and also there is a big twist there .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2013)

Hangover III 
Fast Furious 6 


Just found out they'll come out next month. Eagerly waiting now


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2013)

Iron Man 3 in 3D & Fast n Furious 6


----------



## quagmire (Apr 20, 2013)

The Internship (2013)

"Two salesmen whose careers have been torpedoed by the digital age find their way into a coveted internship at *Google*, where they must compete with a group of young, tech-savvy geniuses for a shot at employment."


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Elysium *4k* Trailer
> 
> 1.6 GB
> 
> *videos.movie-list.com/vob/djaxle/Elysium_trailer_1_4K_B_DTSHDMA.mkv



I'll rather have the full movie at 720p.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 21, 2013)

^^ at even less size .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thor 2 trailer tomorrow...IM3 reviews are out starting today...the initial reviews are extremely positive


----------



## quagmire (Apr 22, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thor 2 trailer tomorrow...IM3 reviews are out starting today...the initial reviews are extremely positive




Lets hope its better than IM2..  
Trailer was kick*** .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thor 2 trailer tomorrow...IM3 reviews are out starting today...the initial reviews are extremely positive



Hell yeah , waited enough , Friday cant come soon.

Funny Iron Man 3 Thread (NSFW):
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1300854/board/flat/213532634


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

almost all the reviews i have read specifically stated that it is much much better than IM2...



rajatGod512 said:


> Hell yeah , waited enough , Friday cant come soon.
> 
> Funny Iron Man 3 Thread (NSFW):
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt1300854/board/flat/213532634



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Mandarin is one horny dude...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2013)

Should I take my girlfriend to IM3 (on 27th or 28th) or should I ask about her choice? Except 3 Idiots, I don't think any Bollywood movie in last 10 years can be as enjoyable as Avengers.

BTW: it's my 1st movie with her. Any advices?


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Should I take my girlfriend to IM3 (on 27th or 28th) or should I ask about her choice? Except 3 Idiots, I don't think any Bollywood movie in last 10 years can be as enjoyable as Avengers.
> 
> BTW: it's my 1st movie with her. Any advices?



I guess its better to make her watch IM 1 & 2 before taking her to IM3. I guess she might not get the feel of the story.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> I guess its better to make her watch IM 1 & 2 before taking her to IM3. I guess she might not get the feel of the story.



Dont let her watch IM 2 ...... Avengers , Iron Man are must though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2013)

d3p said:


> I guess its better to make her watch IM 1 & 2 before taking her to IM3. I guess she might not get the feel of the story.





rajatGod512 said:


> Dont let her watch IM 2 ...... Avengers , Iron Man are must though.



I think she had watched all 3 of them.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 24, 2013)

d3p said:


> I guess its better to make her watch IM 1 & 2 before taking her to IM3. I guess she might not get the feel of the story.



Go for it, its a typical summer blockbuster, tons of comedy and action sequences(though not as epic the ones in avengers)



d3p said:


> I guess its better to make her watch IM 1 & 2 before taking her to IM3. I guess she might not get the feel of the story.



Avengers is enough, coz part of the story starts with Tony suffering panic attacks due to the alien invasion in avengers. So it has very little to do with IM 1 or 2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


>



Meh at best. *shrug*


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 24, 2013)

After Earth.........


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2013)

Freaking hell IM3 is 95% on RT...was expecting it to be around 70% or so...still see it falling to 80's


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Freaking hell IM3 is 95% on RT...was expecting it to be around 70% or so...still see it falling to 80's



Every blockbuster movie gets high ratings in the beginning, it slowly starts going down as time passes. good example, Green Lantern 

Sadly, I'd been noticing a lot of average reviews from the non-fanboys for IM3


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Every blockbuster movie gets high ratings in the beginning, it slowly starts going down as time passes. good example, Green Lantern
> 
> Sadly, I'd been noticing a lot of average reviews from the non-fanboys for IM3



I think it will stay at 80+ , Most of the people that are saying it is bad most probably havent seen it yet they are either trollers, "Nolanites" , or the die-hard comic book fans which cant accept some changes made to a certain character.



Ronnie11 said:


> Freaking hell IM3 is 95% on RT...was expecting it to be around 70% or so...still see it falling to 80's



Avengers is 93% even after 294 reviews.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 25, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I think it will stay at 80+ , Most of the people that are saying it is bad most probably havent seen it yet they are either trollers, "Nolanites" , or the die-hard comic book fans which cant accept some changes made to a certain character.



Nope, not really. Lot of them were general fans. And its understandable though. If you take a character like Bane, make him look like a super badas$ villain with equally awesome writing in the trailers and everywhere, and make extremely silly comedy out of him with a twist, people are going to get pissed and cheated, that's what happened with IM3. Fanboys and nolanites are out of the question. Blame the writers and marketing guys.

Don't read this..unless you're not interested in the movie.


Spoiler



mandarin is an actor in the film, hired by killian, who's the real mandarin, and twist is kind of a comedy scene  , that's honestly super lame.



I'd heard that guy pearce's acting is good.

I was wondering though, aren't people getting bored of RDJ's humor? like Jack sparrow of MCU. I'm kinda glad avengers 2 will be his last outing.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nope, not really. Lot of them were general fans. And its understandable though. If you take a character like Bane, make him look like a super badas$ villain with equally awesome writing in the trailers and everywhere, and make extremely silly comedy out of him with a twist, people are going to get pissed and cheated, that's what happened with IM3. Fanboys and nolanites are out of the question. Blame the writers and marketing guys.
> 
> Don't read this..unless you're not interested in the movie.
> 
> ...



My Reply to the spoiler box


Spoiler



The greatest.most iconic badass IronMan(comics) villain,And He simply doesn't EXIST  in the movie.Mandarin is just a myth


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Every blockbuster movie gets high ratings in the beginning, it slowly starts going down as time passes. good example, Green Lantern
> 
> Sadly, I'd been noticing a lot of average reviews from the non-fanboys for IM3



If i recall...GL started off in 90's with few handfull reviews and then dropped drastically to 50's & later much below that...IM3 i guess is sticking around 90's for a while..it started off at 78...anyways...i still see it around late 70's to 80's...
Most of the reviews i read mentioned that Its much better than IM2 but nowhere close to IM1...this seems to be from general fans...but most of them seems to have loved it...may watch this movie after 2 weeks..hoping its good...



cyborg47 said:


> Nope, not really. Lot of them were general fans. And its understandable though. If you take a character like Bane, make him look like a super badas$ villain with equally awesome writing in the trailers and everywhere, and make extremely silly comedy out of him with a twist, people are going to get pissed and cheated, that's what happened with IM3. Fanboys and nolanites are out of the question. Blame the writers and marketing guys.
> 
> Don't read this..unless you're not interested in the movie.
> 
> ...



godamn it...i have already read the spoiler in an another forum...ruined it for me...


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> My Reply to the spoiler box
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Agreed. But its not what Marvel/Disney's marketing wants us to think. That's what is pissing a lot of people off, who're writing the negative reviews.



Ronnie11 said:


> If i recall...GL started off in 90's with few handfull reviews and then dropped drastically to 50's & later much below that...IM3 i guess is sticking around 90's for a while..it started off at 78...anyways...i still see it around late 70's to 80's...
> Most of the reviews i read mentioned that Its much better than IM2 but nowhere close to IM1...this seems to be from general fans...but most of them seems to have loved it...may watch this movie after 2 weeks..hoping its good...



Its good. Some of the most believable and optimistic reviews I read, say that the movie is fun, and very entertaining(like how a typical marvel movie is supposed to be). Just not memorable enough as IM1.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2013)

Watching Sunday anyhow , if it is good will watch 2 more times , if it is bad will watch 2 times more still .


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 25, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Watching Sunday anyhow , if it is good will watch 2 more times , if it is bad will watch 2 times more still .



Let me know if the Man of Steel trailer *3* will be shown before the movie, thanks.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Let me know if the Man of Steel trailer *3* will be shown before the movie, thanks.



DC Movie trailer with a Marvel movie , I dont think so . Thor 2 will be shown IMO. Anyway , will let you know.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Let me know if the Man of Steel trailer *3* will be shown before the movie, thanks.



MoS trailer 3 is already on youtube bro


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 25, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> DC Movie trailer with a Marvel movie , I dont think so . Thor 2 will be shown IMO. Anyway , will let you know.



TDK trailer with Iron man 1. TDKR trailer with Avengers. Marvel vs DC battle doesn't apply when its business.
The problem is, some theaters are showing the trailer 2 and some trailer 3. So I just want to confirm if its trailer 3 in india.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> MoS trailer 3 is already on youtube bro



You think I haven't seen it yet?   Theater experience is different, I want to hear the sound track in there


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> TDK trailer with Iron man 1. TDKR trailer with Avengers. Marvel vs DC battle doesn't apply when its business.
> The problem is, some theaters are showing the trailer 2 and some trailer 3. So I just want to confirm if its trailer 3 in india.



You should probably ask someone else , as when I saw Avengers I did not get TDKR trailer or TDK trailer when I saw Iron Man , I got MOS teaser with TDKR . Looks like its something to do with my city multiplexes .



CommanderShawnzer said:


> MoS trailer 3 is already on youtube bro



LOL !!!!! You think a guy with superman's avatar pic is gonna miss a trailer related to Man of steel ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2013)

Man of Steel!





Y U NO HAVE LEX LUTHOR AS THE MAIN VILLAIN!!!????


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2013)

^ Let's wait till the end-credits..


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Man of Steel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 movies are enough for that douchebag. Lex from Superman animated>>>>Lex from any superman film to date.

Btw, there's Lex Corp building in the trailer 3, and he was also rumored to appear in the movie in a similar to Norman Osborne in Amazing Spiderman


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2013)

Thor 2 : The Dark World

[youtube]XAL2NdBUCBw[/youtube]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 26, 2013)

^I'm going to download that film.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2013)

from play store ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> from play store ?



you kidding? jacksparrowbay!


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> you kidding? *jacksparrow*bay!



Skull_and_Bones bay! 
-------------------------------------
Thor (Mjolnir) was sort of intro-d in IM2..
So,who's in IM3 this time??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2013)

^ no one ! Apart from 



Spoiler



Banner in the post credit sequence



When I saw avengers , my cousin and I made a kind-a-sorta pact that we will see every MCU film in theaters atleast once , So I will watch everything related to MCU and IMO Thor 2 looks better than IM3 .



CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^I'm going to download that film.



Why?  Any specific reason ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ no one ! Apart from
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I thought that's a Banner at first. But later, found out to be Bruce Banner.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2013)

^ haha


----------



## manojbhagat (Apr 26, 2013)

hey ofcourse,
Iron man 3, Ashiqui 2 and shootout at wadala ....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ no one ! Apart from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't find Thor films worth buying on DVD or online or whatever
Thor films are meant to be watched on TV
not bought


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

^ Why exactly are you against THOR, especially?
Why not Green lantern, Daredevil, Catwoman!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I don't find Thor films worth buying on DVD or online or whatever
> Thor films are meant to be watched on TV
> not bought



I want to hit you with mjolnir (pun intended)


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

^ You must be worthy enough to do that!
Puny rajatGod512 (serious pun intended)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't like Thor,CA,Non-John Stewart Gl's,DD etc. much.they seem to be lesser superheroes 
maybe because they did not have their Animated series on CN?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2013)

I didnt see any animated series of any superhero , I love them from the comics.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I didnt see any animated series of any superhero , I love them from the comics.



DC's Batman and Superman Animated series are the best, award winning stuff. Alone with the shared universe, Justice league.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2013)

yeah but JL later episodes are crap because there are just too many superheroes :/


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yeah but JL later episodes are crap because there are just too many superheroes :/



The justice league unlimited? I haven't seen them, I don't even know if they're airing the series on CN, too much indian crap in the channel these days


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2013)

Indian cartoons are crappy .. The next generation could never experience the goodness of old CN cartoons like Samurai Jack for instance


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd watch THOR 2 for Natalie Portman :3


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I'd watch THOR 2 for Natalie Portman :3



ejjactly, she was the only reason i d watched thor 1.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Indian cartoons are crappy .. The next generation could never experience the goodness of old CN cartoons like Samurai Jack for instance



also Top Cat


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 27, 2013)

Hangover 3 nuff said


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fVAaYZQ31TE[/YOUTUBE]

Well honestly i really don't anticipate bollywood movies and not much of a fan of any either. But ever since i had stumbled across this one accidentally over youtube, it has been giving me sleepless nights and sometimes 



Spoiler



wet dreams


.
Shruti Hassan looks absolutely like an angel in this movie and i'll be watching this only for her. I don't know how many here's gonna agree but she kind of trumps a lot of AAA bollywood female actors in sheer looks. It seems like too much innocence is hidden somewhere in there.

Oh man, i could go on all day praising such beauty. Even batman couldn't help me get over her.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> shruti hassan looks absolutely like an angel in this movie and i'll be watching this only for her. I don't know how many here's gonna agree but she kind of trumps a lot of aaa bollywood female actors in sheer looks. It seems like too much innocence is hidden somewhere in there.



true dat!!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 27, 2013)

lol Ramaiah Vestavia (Hindi) Remake of Nuvvostanante Nenoddantana (Telugu) remake of Pyaar Kiya To Darna Kya (Hindi)


----------



## eggman (Apr 27, 2013)

What a stupid trailer. Gave away the whole movie. Who's gonna watch that now?
And that guy is the lead actor? haha...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

eggman said:


> What a stupid trailer. Gave away the whole movie. Who's gonna watch that now?
> And that guy is the lead actor? haha...



Who cares about that stupid actor or the plot. I know its stupid, but i have my reasons....



RCuber said:


> lol Ramaiah Vestavia (Hindi) Remake of Nuvvostanante Nenoddantana (Telugu) remake of Pyaar Kiya To Darna Kya (Hindi)



Yeah the plot is utter stupidity in this day. But then i'm not expecting the movie to make sense.  



rajatGod512 said:


> true dat!!



hehe, atleast someone agrees with me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Meh, she was way way more beautiful in 7aum Arivu. And mother of jesus, who wrote those dialogs? how do these people get jobs


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> ejjactly, she was the only reason i d watched thor 1.


Brother‚ gimme a virtual brofist. We shall meet up and sing songs about her beauty.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Brother‚ gimme a virtual brofist. We shall meet up and sing songs about her beauty.







Spoiler



*oi42.tinypic.com/s67wbl.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Meh, she was way way more beautiful in 7aum Arivu. And mother of jesus, who wrote those dialogs? how do these people get jobs



 ... Imagine them being future script/dialogue writers for Christopher Nolan and the likes.

Just googled that movie now. Man i really don't like south movies at all. But i guess i've to see this.  TFS

*p.s* Have you watched "No Strings Attached" ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yeah the plot is utter stupidity in this day. But then i'm not expecting the movie to make sense.



actually you can watch Nuvvostanante Nenoddantana (Telugu) film, its a good remake. 
Full Movie --> Nuvvostanante Nenoddantana - YouTube


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> actually you can watch Nuvvostanante Nenoddantana (Telugu) film, its a good remake.
> Full Movie --> Nuvvostanante Nenoddantana - YouTube



Oh thanks for the link mate. Will give it a try but only after watching the one cyborg47 mentioned.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nuvvostanante Nenoddantana?? dude the movie is..ullltra gaaaay!!!


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nuvvostanante Nenoddantana?? dude the movie is..ullltra gaaaay!!!



Hey man i really don't have any idea on these movies. Just following plain suggestions from you guys.
Currently downloading the one you mentioned. Is that good? My motive is different though.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Shruti Hassan looks absolutely like an angel in this movie and i'll be watching this only for her. I don't know how many here's gonna agree but she kind of trumps a lot of AAA bollywood female actors in sheer looks. It seems like too much innocence is hidden somewhere in there.
> 
> Oh man, i could go on all day praising such beauty. Even batman couldn't help me get over her.



 

I watched her movie '3'(wit subtitles) ....and simply loved it(actually fell in love with her beauty )


----------



## rst (Apr 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I watched her movie '3'(wit subtitles) ....and simply loved it(actually fell in love with her beauty )



then see her movie "luck"


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

rst said:


> then see her movie "luck"



hahaha..that'd be an embarrassment to her fans


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

*Jodie Foster!* I am set.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Next Year (2013):
> *Iron Man 3 (Done)* - *8/10*
> Man Of Steel
> World War Z
> ...



Thats a great way to keep track , which movies I was excited for , which movies delivered. I am going to upadte it after I see the movies one by one .  I advice everyone to do the same.

P.S. In the News - BOX OFFICE: IRON MAN 3 Tops International Box Office


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2013)

rst said:


> then see her movie "luck"



yes...saw a bit...didn't like it...she looks the best in '3'


----------



## vickybat (Apr 29, 2013)

^^ Then i've got to watch '3' asap.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

Ramaiah Vestavia was a very old song in hindi..now nothing is left in names...
also the Hero looks like Saif Ali Khan


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2013)

*AWESOMENESS!!!*


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 29, 2013)

No indian release date yet


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> No indian release date yet



but they are showing the trailers in indian theatres...i think it will be the same date that is 12th July...perfect bday movie for me... 



Inceptionist said:


> *AWESOMENESS!!!*



was just gonna post this...this is epic...

holy crap..bookmyshow shows release date for pacific rim as 10th May 2013..WTF...are they high or hollywood has planned on showing us first 2 months before???

*in.bookmyshow.com/movies/Pacific-Rim/ET00012143#video


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 30, 2013)

No India release date given in IMDb.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 30, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> No India release date given in IMDb.



ok...in the theatres too...it said coming soon...so am hoping it will be similar to the international release date..


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2013)

this one is epic!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> *AWESOMENESS!!!*



This movie just made transformers its b*tch. Can wait to watch it


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

Booked tickets for Iron Man 3 tonight at 9:30, going with my cousin and d3p


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Booked tickets for Iron Man 3 tonight at 9:30, going with my cousin and d3p



Dont leave still the credits(the full credits almost 3-4 mins) get iover.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dont leave still the credits(the full credits almost 3-4 mins) get iover.



wokay..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 30, 2013)

Thunder said:


> This movie just made transformers its b*tch. Can wait to watch it



I think you tweaked "GDT made Bay his biatch"? 

EDIT: And damn, ain't there no good gif uploading sites? I made a good gif and shyt's stuck at "Pacific Rim" with that site. Menshun good gif uploading sites pl0x, HALP!


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I think you tweaked "GDT made Bay his biatch"?


Doesn't matter. Both are biatch


----------



## Inceptionist (May 1, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Doesn't matter. Both are biatch



No, Del Toro is way better filmmaker than Bay.


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> No, Del Toro is way better filmmaker than Bay.


I know mate. That was for Bay and his Transformers


----------



## Inceptionist (May 1, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I know mate. That was for Bay and his Transformers



You mean Bayformers.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2013)

Star Trek into Darkness Preponed in India , Now releasing on 10th May , Hell Yeah . Star Trek Into Darkness release date in India preponed!  *www.facebook.com/ParamountPicturesIndia


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2013)

^^ yay!!! :d


----------



## cyborg47 (May 2, 2013)

IMAX!!!! YES!!!!!!  
I was afraid this movie might not make its way to IMAX coz of Iron man and Man of Steel.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2013)

So, Shall We Begin


----------



## Inceptionist (May 2, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> So, Shall We Begin



*pixel.nymag.com/imgs/daily/vulture/2013/03/21/21-cumberbatch-gif-6.o.jpg/a_560x0.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2013)

^ *Enjoy these final moments of peace*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 2, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> *pixel.nymag.com/imgs/daily/vulture/2013/03/21/21-cumberbatch-gif-6.o.jpg/a_560x0.jpg



Is he doing what I think he's doing?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 3, 2013)

rajatgod512 said:


> star trek into darkness preponed in india , now releasing on 10th may , hell yeah . star trek into darkness release date in india preponed!  *www.facebook.com/paramountpicturesindia



**** yeah!!

btw a bit off topic but the news is that marvel has got the rights back for ghost rider,blade and punisher & besides that daredevil which was actually acquired a year ago...


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> btw a bit off topic but the news is that marvel has got the rights back for ghost rider,blade and punisher & besides that daredevil which was actually acquired a year ago...



Well thats legit.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> **** yeah!!
> 
> btw a bit off topic but the news is that marvel has got the rights back for ghost rider,blade and punisher & besides that daredevil which was actually acquired a year ago...


those are not marvel characters , right? how can they own them


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> those are not marvel characters , right? how can they own them



Erm they are...their movie rights were sold just like xmen/Fantastic Four etc...


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

no , i mean they're origin ... they were characters of Dark Horse comics , now i dont know whether DH is some part of marvel or a different company


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> no , i mean they're origin ... they were characters of Dark Horse comics , now i dont know whether DH is some part of marvel or a different company



no..i think you are confusing it with marvel knights...No DH is a different company altogether...it was the property of marvel right from the origin

Hellboy, Sin City are some of the DH properties...


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> those are not marvel characters , right? how can they own them



Those are MARVEL Characters.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

waiting for Go Goa Gone..........


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> waiting for Go Goa Gone..........



we dnt knw hw tht movie will turn out to b but m not satisfied with recent bollywood flicks ... acting has gone worse ... nw they imitate south in which everything happens damn fast!!! sometimes i get irritated and shout please STOP!! ... there have been exceptions like gangs of wasseypur 1 (havent watchd second part) but all in all , bollywood has disappointed me...
coming to topic: m waiting for new superman flick!!!! n is dere any new hulk movie (animation or live action)??


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> waiting for Go Goa Gone..........



Was thinking about watching it , Viacom 18 made me change my mind .



theterminator said:


> we dnt knw hw tht movie will turn out to b but m not satisfied with recent bollywood flicks ... acting has gone worse ... nw they imitate south in which everything happens damn fast!!! sometimes i get irritated and shout please STOP!! ... there have been exceptions like gangs of wasseypur 1 (havent watchd second part) but all in all , bollywood has disappointed me...
> coming to topic: m waiting for new superman flick!!!! n is dere any new hulk movie (animation or live action)??



dont know about animation , but you can forget about Live action Hulk movie for a good 5 years.

Edit : There is an animation coming this year called Iron Man & Hulk: Heroes United . You can also see Hulk Vs and Planet hulk they were released in 2009 and 2010 respectively.


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Was thinking about watching it , Viacom 18 made me change my mind .
> 
> 
> 
> dont know about animation , but you can forget about Live action Hulk movie for a good 5 years.



man i love animations too... haven't forgotten any scene of Planet Hulk , though its been only 1 year


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 4, 2013)

Haha ,  EASY !

*i.imgur.com/xVLg6aV.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

*www.golesypalomitas.es/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/muecas-sheldon-cooper-ojos.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> we dnt knw hw tht movie will turn out to b but m not satisfied with recent bollywood flicks ... acting has gone worse ... nw they imitate south in which everything happens damn fast!!! sometimes i get irritated and shout please STOP!! ... there have been exceptions like gangs of wasseypur 1 (havent watchd second part) but all in all , bollywood has disappointed me...
> coming to topic: m waiting for new superman flick!!!! n is dere any new hulk movie (animation or live action)??



Please stop using sms lingo in the forum


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Please stop using sms lingo in the forum



noted.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 12, 2013)

*Star Trek Into Darkness 9/10*



rajatGod512 said:


> Next Year (2013):
> *Iron Man 3 (Done)* - *8/10*
> *Star Trek Into Darkness(Done)* - *9/10*
> Man Of Steel
> ...


----------



## quagmire (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Ronnie11 (May 15, 2013)

finally saw iron man 3...7.5...expected more but nevertheless a good movie..Also some had asked here about the pacific rim movie release in India...In imax Mumbai, they have a poster of pacific rim inside the building showing the july date..so more or less confirmed...

next up star trek...


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2013)

quagmire said:


>





Spoiler



Bwahaha.. I almost believed it till half way through


----------



## quagmire (May 15, 2013)

^Same here..  Anyway thats a must watch..


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2013)

Don Jon

Don Jon Trailer (Trailer #1) - IMDb


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2013)

^^ Yay, Scarlett


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 26, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Don Jon
> 
> Don Jon Trailer (Trailer #1) - IMDb



JGL  and ScarJo  ....  Must Watch


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2013)

With the name DON JON, i thought it is a bollywood movie


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2013)

Body,pad,ride,family,church,boys,gals,porn.. Did i miss anything?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone here, heard of "Turbo"?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 7, 2013)

^Yes .

Hobbit 2 trailer attached To Man Of Steel , trailer will be online 2 days early on 12th.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]anJdo3wjV-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wolverine looks meh tbh. They're just milking the franchise (and H Jackman) to death.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 14, 2013)

I was waiting for Elysium before.. but after realizing that Sharlto Copley is a bad guy.. I can't wait  



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/o7c69QI.jpg





Elysium (2013) - IMDb


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]leXo4-QLNVc[/YOUTUBE]

Eva Green looks stunning.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the tone looks better this time? Not that Snyder's version was bad or anything, but this one looks like it's borrowed some blue whereas 300 felt was all brown and red. I like it


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 16, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I was waiting for Elysium before.. but after realizing that Sharlto Copley is a bad guy.. I can't wait



me too..!! I totally love this 
*i.imgur.com/UokU17C.jpg

 aug 9 isn't it? and btw who is this Sharlto Copley..?


----------



## dan4u (Jun 16, 2013)

Despicable me 2


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

terminator 5


----------



## Flash (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> terminator 5


That's a long wait.


----------



## icebags (Jun 16, 2013)

man of tai-chi. says directed by keanu reeves and starring him as well as iko uwais, expecting some good fighting action in it (seems mortal combat style tho).


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's a long wait.


i can wait


----------



## RCuber (Jun 17, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> me too..!! I totally love this
> *i.imgur.com/UokU17C.jpg
> 
> aug 9 isn't it? and btw who is this Sharlto Copley..?



Facepalm... district 9, a team...

Vicus van Der merver... I think I got the spelling wrong.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Oooh..! Huge variation from District 9 's gentle character to this one...the beard is misleading..
I think hes a great actor.. They say his role might cross the legendary joker's villain role! lets see..!

I can google his name..but whats better than hearing it from the fan/mve head himself?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Pacific Rim 7.5/10*



rajatGod512 said:


> Next Year (2013):
> *Iron Man 3 (Done)* - *8/10*
> *Star Trek Into Darkness(Done)* - *9/10*
> *Man of Steel (Done)* - *9/10*
> ...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2013)

O Yea


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2013)

^ I Forgot he lost his leg ....  Please let this release in my city .


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 14, 2013)

Waiting for Ted 2...


----------



## quagmire (Jul 26, 2013)

47 Ronin (2013) - IMDb


----------



## icebags (Jul 26, 2013)

^^ Keanu Reeves. Heheehehe. 
And seems they have collected some lot of heavy weight Jactors and actresses, will be interesting to see how reeves blends in.


----------



## $park (Aug 2, 2013)

Stallone's Escape plan.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 5, 2013)

NOT EXCITED TO WATCH ...

DAFAK



Makes RA.ONE's vfx/cgi look like Man of steel's. Music was the best thing about the trailer , Bit of Zimmer like music in some parts .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 5, 2013)

OMG..this cgi looks far worse than even RA one and i thought ra one set the lowest bar..the song seems to be inspired from inception or something in few parts and..did i mention the cgi...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2013)

dafaq.. did I see black widow?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> NOT EXCITED TO WATCH ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I AM excited to watch.
I have watched Hollywood movies all my life. Loved DC and Marvel comics superheroes from childhood. Its about time, India have its own superheroes and movies with good VFX. 
I am not sure if the VFX can even be *compared* to that of hollywood. But I am ready to give such hindi movies a chance. Hollywood have tons of money and experience behind their movies. Lets see what Bollywood Sci Fi has to offer with their comparatively lower budgets and desi talents!


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 5, 2013)

225million vs  25million. Anyone talking bad about krrish3 looking bad can suck it up, and go feed the hollywood with their wallets. K3 is looking like a ton of improvement to me.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 5, 2013)

^Uhm... District 9 (30 Million) Budget should not be that big of an issue , I have seen many youtube /vimeo videos where vfx/cgi was better or on par with what we had on trailer.Just look at VC , aetuts etc and you will get what I want to say.
Plus , The Character movements are so unrealistic , like physics dont exist .

P.S. I wasnt comparing it to MoS , the thing I said was the vfx/cgi of the Krrish 3 trailer made RA.ONE's vfx/cgi look like Man of steel's vfx/cgi.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2013)

^+1, freddiew, CorridorDigital comes to mind ..
Im one of those people that is NOT excited to watch Krrish 3.. I didnt even see the first and second one


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> P.S. I wasnt comparing it to MoS , the thing I said was the vfx/cgi of the Krrish 3 trailer made RA.ONE's vfx/cgi look like Man of steel's vfx/cgi.



We'll have to wait till the movie comes out to see how the character animation turns out, arguably one of the important areas the indians vfx companies suck very badly at, even Ra.One had a lot of terribly awkward character movements.

As for D9, it was Peter Jackson's own studio that worked partly on the movie, and they let a few newbies into the vfx production as well, so cost cutting isn't a big deal. But like I said, K3 is definitely an improvement.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

Since. when Krrish earned the power of flying as depicted in K3..
In Krrish, i remember he was jumping buildings in a leap. 

No offense, the trailer reminds me of several aspects of x-men (toad-like man) + superman (supporting the falling building).. 
But, am sure K3 will be praised for its VFX effects..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

talking about graphics.. Elysium (2013) - IMDb opens next week in India


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 6, 2013)

Krrish 3 opens on my birthday , But I will go for the other superhero movie which opens at almost the same time.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

Seems (and yes!!) *2013 *is the year of Superheroes.. 
Avengers are up!! When're you Justice league??


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Avengers are up!! When're you Justice league??



World's Finest is already on its way with Avengers 2, JLA is rumored for 2017.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Since. when Krrish earned the power of flying as depicted in K3..
> In Krrish, i remember he was jumping buildings in a leap.
> 
> No offense, the trailer reminds me of several aspects of x-men (toad-like man) + superman (supporting the falling building)..
> But, am sure K3 will be praised for its VFX effects..




 Whats with Krrish Flying ?

ALL HAIL ..... Looks Epic (Up for best cbm of the year!)





Spoiler



We didnt get the part where thor's right hand is cut-off by Loki (the footage was cut as he was about to cut his hand, those who have seen it say he most probably cuts the hand) as he calls Mjolnir which was shown at SDCC trailer


----------



## quagmire (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Vyom (Aug 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> talking about graphics.. Elysium (2013) - IMDb opens next week in India



Been waiting for this from a long time!!!

*Her*: So this is some philosophical Sci Fi film? Interesting.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2013)

quagmire said:


>



this one seems to be a good one

Wolf of wall street ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Wolf of wall street ...



the hell is Shane doing with that chick?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2013)

tgis one would be great to...  Gravity


this one's not a real movie...but it would be exciting if a real movie was made... SKYRIM


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

excited to watch this :hyper

*static.dnaindia.com/images/cache/1874408.jpg


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2013)

Why Jr.B is still in Dhoom movies??


----------



## Ankit_jain (Aug 14, 2013)

once upon a time in mumbai II


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> excited to watch this :hyper
> 
> *static.dnaindia.com/images/cache/1874408.jpg




We all know its going to be a big 'Meh' right?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 14, 2013)

With Aamir khan in it...I expect it to be better than just a 'meh' movie  .... hopefully


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> We all know its going to be a big 'Meh' right?



will be better than MOS


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 14, 2013)

^haha Good one!But I suppose you are being sarcastic ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> will be better than MOS



ahhh..it alwaaays has to get personal on TDF. God bless this forum. I figure you have a god awful taste for movies then 
But I do hope you enjoy the terrible/overly done and style over substance "acting" from dhoom 3. The first two were a major embarrassment for me.



abhidev said:


> With Aamir khan in it...I expect it to be better than just a 'meh' movie  .... hopefully



Which will probably be the only saving grace for the film. But what will the mighty Aamir Khan do, when the film makers give him this kind of dialog that screams awfulness to the skies?


[youtube]hvq-pAtYaHs[/youtube]

.
.
.
.
4+4 = 8  

and look at the graphics on the screen in the background, I bet even the CIA or FBI don't own that kind of tech that interprets voices into visuals.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2013)

Dhoom is all about ishtyle and moosick . Don't search for logic .


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 14, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Don't search for logic .



There was a time when I enjoyed that lack of logic, in fact I embraced it. Once you grow up, the flaws totally embarrass you about your former tastes, which is exactly why I hate Dhoom so much.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2013)

Go for FDFS with fanboys , you will get the old feelings back  .


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 14, 2013)

Might work with the south indian movies, but it would be impossible with movies like Dhoom2. South Indian movies try to be over the top sometimes, but at least they're not pretentious like Dhoom 2.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes . It worked with Thalaivaa .


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2013)

[youtube]8L4qT6-fNzQ[/youtube]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> excited to watch this :hyper
> 
> *static.dnaindia.com/images/cache/1874408.jpg



They never learn .... 



Spoiler



*www.mhsbroadcaster.org/dj/movies13/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/dkr.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 15, 2013)

Why lots of buildings are same in the above dkr picture ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 15, 2013)

its cgi ... so its easy to just copy and paste 3D CGI models over different places


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2013)

'Jobs' due tomorrow..
Will gross more for sure, coz of iFans. 

Kutcher fits for the role perfectly..


----------



## zapout (Aug 16, 2013)

Elysium-going to watch this
I re-watched district 9 yesterday, it was filled with guys exploding (more gore than I remembered)
Now I'm worried if Elysium's Indian release will be cut down on gore. 
Guys share your experience if Indian censor board do cut this stuff out (you can tell about Django, or District 9 itself)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> ahhh..it alwaaays has to get personal on TDF. God bless this forum. I figure you have a god awful taste for movies then
> But I do hope you enjoy the terrible/overly done and style over substance "acting" from dhoom 3. *The first two were a major embarrassment for me.*
> 
> Which will probably be the only saving grace for the film.* But what will the mighty Aamir Khan do, when the film makers give him this kind of dialog that screams awfulness to the skies?
> *


D1 & D2 were good movies no doubt about that...and AK won't select a loose script  (does few films in a year and choosy about scripts and Hrithik follow the same path)

and too much of Bollywood CGI comparison with Hollywood CGI spoils the fun...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> But what will the mighty Aamir Khan do, when the film makers give him this kind of dialog that screams awfulness to the skies?



When Aamir Khan stars in a movie...he controls the film makers and not the other way round...


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> D1 & D2 were good movies no doubt about that...and AK won't select a loose script  (does few films in a year and choosy about scripts and Hrithik follow the same path)



Gajini had a bad script(I know I'll get a lot of disagrees, but having seen the south indian version so many times, I just don't think the bollywood version is any good), Hrithik was more of an item number in D2, hardly any good dialog to speak except for some awkward one liners, how is that a good judgement about scripts?
and that video I posted speaks otherwise about D2 being a good movie, and its joke when someone says D2 has a good script


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Gajini had a bad script(I know I'll get a lot of disagrees, but having seen the south indian version so many times, I just don't think the bollywood version is any good), Hrithik was more of an item number in D2,* hardly any good dialog to speak* except for some awkward one liners, how is that a good judgement about scripts?
> and that video I posted speaks otherwise about D2 being a good movie, and its joke when someone says D2 has a good script


u shud watch AB movies such as Zanzeer or Deewar if u r looking for dialogues 

and seriously saying good movies are bad in so so part (dialogues,cgi etc) makes you a true Hollywood fanboy...


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

*gizmodo.com/jobs-movie-review-a-sadly-appropriate-metaphor-1150959752


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> makes you a true Hollywood fanboy...



What the? how does that any of it make me a hollywood fanboy just because I find one movie stupid?!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> What the? how does that any of it make me a hollywood fanboy just *because I find one movie stupid?*!


not one movie.... according to u Ghajini,D1,D2 & D3 are stupid & filled with flaws and I don't knw how many u dislike 
and  I've got good taste of movies (not awful)


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> not one movie.... according to u Ghajini,D1,D2 & D3 are stupid & filled with flaws and I don't knw how many u dislike
> and  I've got good taste of movies (not awful)



I said Gajini has got bad script, doesn't make it a terrible movie as a whole. D1 and 2 yeah, I hate them, but I have no problem if you enjoy them, like I said, I used to love D2 back then


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I said Gajini has got bad script, doesn't make it a terrible movie as a whole. D1 and 2 yeah, I hate them, but *I have no problem if you enjoy them*, like I said, I used to love D2 back then



same here...not only me majority of people enjoyed above three movies.
but we all know very well that what type of movies Indian public expects here so that's a different level of movie than the hollywood movies (where u dnt see any item song or hero dancing in songs)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dont know How I forgot about this :

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/77/Dawn_of_the_Planet_of_the_Apes.jpg

*CAESAR IS HOME!*


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

abhidev said:


> [youtube]8L4qT6-fNzQ[/youtube]


just saw the trailer..its completely A certified movie not for family viewing....
Btw Grand Masti is not the actual name..its real name comes if u remove the "R"


----------



## Thunder (Aug 21, 2013)

^American Reunion much ?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

Thunder said:


> ^American Reunion much ?



Yea... It seems most of the scenes would be copied...


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Yea... It seems most of the scenes would be copied...



But Reunion was not that Vulgar like the above.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

d3p said:


> But Reunion was not that Vulgar like the above.



Are u serious... Naked women.


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Are u serious... Naked women.



Yeah...forgot about it.

But how often do you see Bollywood Movies or trailer showing such things until unless its a B-Grade One.


----------



## d3p (Sep 6, 2013)

New Dhoom 3 teaser..i'm not exited about it, but its more like a share.

[youtube]BmOpD46eZoA[/youtube]


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 6, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/yMH8QOt.png


He is on a ladder and still uses both hands to shoot !


----------



## d3p (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Dude he is an Indian Hero. He can pull imba stunts. Don't ask question, its a simple thing to understand.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

New Robocop movie trailer....

[youtube]INmtQXUXez8[/youtube]


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2013)

^^ Ah man.. was waiting for the trailer for such a long time .. thanks


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope it's interesting and the action  sequences are good


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2013)

Amir is looking a College Teen in that huge bike


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2013)

Now all I need is Godzilla trailer. Feel like watching Pacific Rim again whenever I think of Godzilla. 

My adrenaline rush will be great.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Now all I need is Godzilla trailer. Feel like watching Pacific Rim again whenever I think of Godzilla.
> 
> My adrenaline rush will be great.



I just wish Zac Snyder could make a Prince of Persia reboot


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2013)

Robocop is like an early version of Iron man..  Though, its good.
I grew up by watching his cartoons. The way he picks pistol out of his thigh is 



abhidev said:


> I just wish Zac Snyder could make a Prince of Persia reboot


Though Jake fits for PoP, they've ruined the movie by deviating from the game.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Though Jake fits for PoP, they've ruined the movie by deviating from the game.


Yea... Looking at Jake in the POP avatar... I was pretty much convinced that the movie is gonna be awesome... But sadly it was just opposite


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 6, 2013)

The new robocop is horrible...Looks like it will be a bomb...nothing like the original robocop movies..


----------



## quan chi (Sep 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *i.imgur.com/yMH8QOt.png
> He is on a ladder and still uses both hands to shoot !



Lol.

Btw the trailer was completely diappointing i was expecting something more but they showed the same age old stunts.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *i.imgur.com/yMH8QOt.png
> 
> 
> He is on a ladder and still uses both hands to shoot !



the thing is .. he is aiming somewhere and looking somewhere else .. like I do in battlefield.. :/


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> the thing is .. he is aiming somewhere and looking somewhere else .. like I do in battlefield.. :/



Must be his wife somewhere around there, and he's like.."SWEETY? THERI MAAKKI!!!" 



Gearbox said:


> Robocop is like an early version of Iron man..  Though, its good.
> I grew up by watching his cartoons. The way he picks pistol out of his thigh is



I was kind of worried how are they gonna pull off a robot dude after Iron man, good thing they're trying to stay away from it. Good to see that long ass pistol again though, I remember imitating his walk back in my childhood


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> the thing is .. *he is aiming somewhere and looking somewhere else .. like I do in battlefield.. *:/


Thanks for making me smile..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I was kind of worried how are they gonna pull off a robot dude after Iron man, good thing they're trying to stay away from it. Good to see that* long ass pistol again though*, I remember imitating his walk back in my childhood



That looked like a freaking automatic rifle than a pistol...i loved his pistol and the style of putting it back in his thigh..in this case it looks like they replaced that  with a freaking automatic rifle


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 7, 2013)

Dhoom 3
Dem Bikes never get old


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> That looked like a freaking automatic rifle than a pistol...i loved his pistol and the style of putting it back in his thigh..in this case it looks like they replaced that  with a freaking automatic rifle



Oh I didn't notice it that well, if its true, then I hope they give him a pistol, a bit of nostalgia for the fans 

And notice how Michael Keaton(former Batman) wants the robot in black


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 8, 2013)

grand masti


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> And notice how Michael Keaton(former Batman) wants the robot in black


It reminds me of "Does it comes in Black?"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 8, 2013)

Robocop looks Badass in Black


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2013)

Elysium. Already released in USA  . anybody knows Indian release date?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 9, 2013)

Not "Excited" to watch this.
The VFX/CG is B$
Even Ra.One's VFX was better than this(though they both suck)


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 9, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Elysium. Already released in USA  . anybody knows Indian release date?



Around Sep 27.


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2013)

Why am i getting the feeling that Krrish 3 borrowed some concepts from X-men/Iron man/Superman in the trailer itself?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Why am i getting the feeling that Krrish 3 borrowed some concepts from X-men/Iron man/Superman in the trailer itself?



Of course it did. Rajesh roshan ripped off Spiderman's theme in Krrish, remember?


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2013)

Also the Daredevil movie poster..


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Also the Daredevil movie poster..



Can't complain about the posters, literally every hollywood action movie poster has the exact same thing. There's a meme about that too.


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2013)

*www.motionpictureart.com/store/files/images/PostersLarge/DaredevilMoviePosterUSAB.jpg
*cdn.fridayrelease.com/movies/largethumb/2006/krrish/poster.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2013)

Transformers next release.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Transformers next release.



waaow!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Transformers next release.


Quick! Edit or Delete this!.
Transformers is for people who love films like dabang or singham. i.e you are uneducated and UNCOOL on this forum!!!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 9, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Quick! Edit or Delete this!.
> Transformers is for people who love films like dabang or singham. i.e you are uneducated and UNCOOL on this forum!!!!!



I am sorry that it hurts your sentiments sharing this forum membership with a dumb and un cool member. But let me tell you the truth that this member is not going anywhere and neither is he going to stop being excited about transformers movies.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 9, 2013)

misunderstood commander is misunderstood 
I hope speilberg fires Bay and hires Del toro for the transformers movies


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Why am i getting the feeling that Krrish 3 borrowed some concepts from X-men/Iron man/Superman in the trailer itself?



It didn't.

It has borrowed ALL concepts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh god no, that's looking worse than I expected


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh god no, that's looking worse than I expected



It's Rajnikant...


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2013)

the animation is decent enough


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 10, 2013)

jimmyalan said:


> Hi, I am jimmyalan , I am big fan cinema and i love to watched upcoming movies , I am excited to watch new upcoming movies Resident Evil: Retribution, Argo..
> Are you excited to watch these movie or have any one yours choice so please share with me..
> I am awaiting for your reply.......



Hey, you have posted at least once on this forum but in my browser it shows that you have zero posts 
How do you explain that ? 




*i.imgur.com/Qel8yjP.png


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Hey, you have posted at least once on this forum but in my browser it shows that you have zero posts
> How do you explain that ?


Posts in Chit-chat are not counted .


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

^^I thought d3p asked that question but after knowing the user is new


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 11, 2013)

No, I'm not that user. (Un)fortunately I'm now stuck with a mismatching id-pic. Will figure a way out.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 29, 2013)

Quite the bump..


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2013)

Bryan Singer is back with the original X-men characters, that he directed. 
I hope this movie, will perfectly connect the X-men characters with X-men:First class..



The funniest part i liked in the trailer is: (starting on 1.04)

- Whom are you talking to?
- This guy, right here.
- He totally gets it.. See how he is nodding his head..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 29, 2013)

The DOFP trailer was a SUPER -MEH ....


----------



## quagmire (Oct 29, 2013)

^+1. I was also expecting more action. Anyways lets wait for trailer 2..

After Jack the Giant Slayer, I feel Bryan Singer magic may not work..


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^+1. I was also expecting more action. Anyways lets wait for trailer 2..


Singer said the trailer is only a character piece, coz majority of the vfx hasn't been finished yet.


----------



## cutemug (Oct 30, 2013)

i know its not an upcoming movie but dint see escape plan yet,really excited to watch it


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 31, 2013)

Don Jon didn't release in India.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hobbit, Thor, Captain America : Winter Soldier


----------



## abhidev (Oct 31, 2013)

Captain America : Winter Soldier looks good....


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Captain America : Winter Soldier looks good....



that masked man! stopped the shield with palm ...dope


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 31, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *that masked man!* stopped the shield with palm ...dope



You mean the winter soldier .



.jRay. said:


> Don Jon didn't release in India.



and I cant find its ahem ahem anywhere either .


----------



## abhidev (Oct 31, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> that masked man! stopped the shield with palm ...dope



the masked man reminds me of Prince of persia in Warrior within


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

Robocop Trailer #2


----------



## abhidev (Nov 11, 2013)

woah this new trailer has got me excited again  ...earlier trailer was ok ok.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 11, 2013)

Bike snap of robocop.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 29, 2013)

Christian bale is going to play Moses in the new Ridley Scott movie !


----------



## quagmire (Dec 8, 2013)

Gonna kick-ass in 3D.. 
I'm hoping this time the character development dosen't suck last time.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 8, 2013)

quagmire said:


> I'm hoping this time the character development dosen't suck last time.


And you need some grammar development


----------



## abhidev (Dec 8, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Gonna kick-ass in 3D..
> I'm hoping this time the character development dosen't suck last time.



awesome!!!!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Robocop Trailer #2



Are those gekko's? Also from the trailer it Looks like this movie has some influence from MGS4.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2013)

^^ naa.. older robocops had them before MSG4.. check trailer for Robocop 2 and 3 .. they would have just updated the design to keep up with trends  



Spoiler


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 8, 2013)

Amazing spideman 2- this time it has rinho, electro, goblin and some mysterious guy, trailer also has vulture suit and octavious suit in the backkground
spidey looks a bit fake and xmen apocalypse too


----------



## quan chi (Dec 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ updated the design to keep up with trends


Yes thats what i am saying too. I used to watch the robocop TV series as a child.
I mean MGS4 story & original robocop story have very little similarities. But In this movie design of this one has striking similarities with the gekkos.
*s29.postimg.org/qe5t41hw7/opera_2013_12_09_00_39_02_36.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 11, 2013)

1 more added to the long list of 2014 movies , Awesome Cinematography in the first part of trailer .


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 14, 2013)

^ Powerful , Beautiful


----------



## srkmish (Dec 15, 2013)

Interstellar is my most awaited movie ever, more than tdk or tdkr


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 15, 2013)

finally its out...nice


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 15, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Interstellar is my most awaited movie ever, more than tdk or tdkr



I wasnt even aware of a movie called TDK until late 2009 ... let alone being the most awaited movie , but neither was TDKR though .


----------



## quagmire (Dec 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9tWrq0YusyM[/YOUTUBE]



Why Mila Kunis and Channing Tatum?  
No offense fans.

Story feels ripped off from Avatar and Star Trek..

Where has the Wachowski magic gone?


----------



## srkmish (Dec 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I wasnt even aware of a movie called TDK until late 2009 ... let alone being the most awaited movie , but neither was TDKR though .



which has been your most anticipated movie so far? I'm kinda a space buff and hence want to see nolan's take on the 'origin of life/universe'. I had such high hopes for Prometheus, but it disappointed on many levels and left many questions unanswered. I'm hoping nolan, with his awesome imagination, will create a visually and emotionally spellbinding movie


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well the thing is I didnt watch a lot of movies before mid 2009 and in 2009 only I got my broadband . 

for 2014 it is -
X Men DOFP 
Interstellar
Winter Soldier
Guardians of the Galaxy
Godzilla
Dawn of the Planet of the Apes

Sort of Excited -
Hobbit 3
How to Train Your Dragon 2 
Transcendence



quagmire said:


> [YOUTUBE]9tWrq0YusyM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Where has the Wachowski magic gone?



I wont even bother after CLOUD ATLAS .


----------



## srkmish (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah Godzilla movie im also awaiting . The trailer was impressive. Regarding the superhero movies, every movie rehashes the same plot - one man saving the world formula, so i never have high hopes for these movies. I just go to enjoy the visuals.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 15, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Yeah Godzilla movie im also awaiting . The trailer was impressive. *Regarding the superhero movies, every movie rehashes the same plot - one man saving the world formula, so i never have high hopes for these movies. I just go to enjoy the visuals.*



Winter Soldier and most probably GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY will be very different .


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2013)

^ 300 ?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2013)

Tom Cruise | Sci Fi: Time Manipulation | Waiting.


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2013)

that movie's gonna be amazing ! 

tom cruise really amazes me, with so many amazing movies in recent times.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 15, 2013)

Source Code 2 with CRUISE ....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 18, 2013)

2014 keeps on getting better :* CAESER IS HOME and ready to kick some A$$ *.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 18, 2013)

Winter Soldier,GotG and this


Vyom said:


> Tom Cruise | Sci Fi: Time Manipulation | Waiting.





rajatGod512 said:


> 2014 keeps on getting better :* CAESER IS HOME and ready to kick some A$$ *.



is that graphics-monkey's face modeled after a real dude? or is it just imagination.Looks like a real dude's face imo


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 18, 2013)

its only a design , not modeled after someone , but some of its facial structure is modeled after Andy Serkis who plays Caeser .


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2013)

*Justice League: War*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2013)

Godzilla

the 2mins trailer shows nothing and Bollywood shud learn how to make trailers from Hollywood
coz more than half of the movie is revealed just in trailers (spoils the fun)
as with Dhoom 3 trailer


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Godzilla
> 
> the 2mins trailer shows nothing and Bollywood shud learn how to make trailers from Hollywood
> coz more than half of the movie is revealed just in trailers (spoils the fun)
> as with Dhoom 3 trailer



DHOOM3 -Amir khan dies in the starting of dhoom 3 that only uday chopra knws , then he makes the master pln by teaming up with kamal hassan and remaining robery is done by kamal hassan wearing aamir mask who reveals himself at the end of the movie
now go  n njoy dhoom 3..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nope Amir Khan's character is just an actor hired by Uday Chopra's character who had this master plan for three movies now to become the ultimate villain .


----------



## sksundram (Dec 19, 2013)

^^good story (btw ain't gonna watch it, nt a dhoom fan)


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Nope Amir Khan's character is just an actor hired by Uday Chopra's character who had this master plan for three movies now to become the ultimate villain .


Actually Rajnikant is playing triple roll in Dhoom 3. And at the end of the credits he removes kamal Hasan's mask . You missed that scene bro


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2013)

quagmire said:


> [YOUTUBE]9tWrq0YusyM[/YOUTUBE]



Not excited? I trust their ability to make great movies more than my ability to appreciate them. 
they still have the magic, and they refuse to appease anyone, and regularly fail to meet expectations. good thing. 
still donno why they made speed racer, cloud atlas, or what they were thinking... but it's all brilliant
looking forward to this one. wanna know if jupiter is turned into a sun or not.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 19, 2013)

sksundram said:


> ^^good story (btw ain't gonna watch it, nt a dhoom fan)



I wont watch it too ... Maybe I'll catch it when it comes out on bluray .


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2013)

Anybody watched Don Jon?


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Anybody watched Don Jon?



Downloaded.  Will watch it today.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Anybody watched Don Jon?



Watched it yesterday ... 7.5/10 ... good 1 and a half hour fun . 
BTW I posted it on Must watch thread , looks like no one noticed


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 20, 2013)

^ well you basically summed up the franchise with smileys .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2013)

abhidev said:


> DHOOM3 -Amir khan dies in the starting of dhoom 3 that only uday chopra knws , then he makes the master pln by teaming up with *kamal hassan* and remaining robery is done by kamal hassan wearing aamir mask who reveals himself at the end of the movie
> now go  n njoy dhoom 3..



kamal hassan is actually Jackie Shroff


----------



## cutemug (Dec 30, 2013)

Wolf of wall street


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Hobbit : There and Back Again


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 30, 2013)

"non-stop" anyone saw this awesome trailetr??? liam nesson


----------



## srkmish (Dec 30, 2013)

Godzilla.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 5, 2014)

*Transformers 4
*
Good they got rid of that over-reacting jew-fag.What was his name.... Shea LaBarf?


----------



## sksundram (Jan 5, 2014)

1)Bombay Velvet coz it has Karan Johar as villain...he he
... 
No! Seriously I can't be that dumb. Coz the director is none other than Anurag Kashyap. Hail the lord of badass movies.

2)Ugly by anurag again
3)Lakshmi by nagesh kukunoor (god! Where were you nagesh) 
4)P.K by mr. Hirani (coz hirani is well! hirani) 
5)Haider by vishal bhardwaj (that Kashmir backdrop.. hmmm) 
6)Bang Bang by siddharth anand (not coz of hritik but coz siddharth's movies are so funny and lovable) 
7) Detective Byomkesh Bakshi by dibaker banerjee (I don't know how sushant can pull it off...really doubtful) 

^^LaBeouf.. one of the toughest names to remember.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6qmj5mhDwJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 16, 2014)

^^ i am watching the movie only for one thing...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 16, 2014)

GulabGang


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 17, 2014)

Are you ready for cleaner and educational movies?

It&rsquo;s time for a clean-up act - Mumbai Mirror


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^^ i am watching the movie only for one *thing*...



Thing ? Seriously !


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Thing ? Seriously !


yeah i want to know about noahs arc


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]6qmj5mhDwJQ[/YOUTUBE]



Looks bad.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

watch this guys


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Are you ready for cleaner and educational movies?
> 
> It’s time for a clean-up act - Mumbai Mirror






> How will you make adult content suitable for TV viewing?
> 
> If you have content like *Grand Masti*, I wonder how much would remain after we clip.



this $hit movie ripped scenes off Austin Powers movies 



> But the film did well...
> 
> Then *pornography*, which *has a huge market in India*, should be included in films to make them work better in the box-office.





I couldn't find one good p*rn movie in market officially.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2014)

Luffy said:


> this $hit movie ripped scenes off Austin Powers movies



no GM is like scary movie title...
it has taken scenes from various other hollywood films
such "Ace Ventura"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

1 Nenokidine -Telugu Mahesh Babu Block Buster


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2014)

^ It's not upcoming. It's already released.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Batman V Superman pushed back to May 6 2016 ... Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !*


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2014)

Olympus has fallen got a sequel  - *London has fallen*


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 23, 2014)

The Hobbit : There and Back Again


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

3 villains against spiderman 
[YOUTUBE]4XHA9OcJ1gg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> 3 villains against spiderman
> [YOUTUBE]4XHA9OcJ1gg[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome trailer !!!! just 3 months to go !!  
Hans Zimmer is responsible for the soundtracks !! 


Spoiler



Aunt : what happened to your face ??
Pete : i was cleaning the chimney.
Aunt : we have no chimney !!
Pete : whaaaaaaatt ???


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> 3 villains against spiderman
> [YOUTUBE]4XHA9OcJ1gg[/YOUTUBE]



I don't like it when my favourite hero looks like Justin Bieber kinda teen


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was really funny


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 3, 2014)

300 Rise of an Empire


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2014)

Rhino with Robot suit, that's seriously funny.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 3, 2014)

waitiing for 

A Million dollar Arm and The Fault in our Stars

Million Dollar Arm (2014) - IMDb

The Fault in Our Stars (2014) - IMDb


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2014)

i really liked rhinos idea, but i wished electro was green and yellow (suit)

-Transcendence (Singularity etc)
-Welcome to yesterday (Time travel etc by Michael bay)]
-3  days to kill (Hitman, assassin, agency etc Kinda like taken )
-Transformers 4 
-Runner Runner (con, maths, etc)
-Amazing Spoderman 2

im realy super excited about these movies



Spoiler



Aunt : what happened to your face? ??
Pete : i wus cleaning d chomni.
Aunt : we have no chimney !!
Pete : U WOT M8 ???


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2014)

*i1.ytimg.com/vi/P7oxCCKEdDM/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 3, 2014)

*HOLY F***ing S#!T ... Looks like it will give AVENGERS a run for its money in the action department ... (and that's saying something)  
*




This just rose to my most awaited movie of the summer with Godzilla a close second now ...

I think video tag is broken here , so here is the video link *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SlILk2WMTI


----------



## icebags (Feb 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> *i1.ytimg.com/vi/P7oxCCKEdDM/maxresdefault.jpg



i can only image SE superfest.  lets hope for the best.


----------



## manish_shokeen (Feb 8, 2014)

The Flash (2016) - IMDb The Flash (2016) - IMDb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2014)

manish_shokeen said:


> The Flash (2016) - IMDb The Flash (2016) - IMDb



for real!??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 9, 2014)

^ NO ...


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

Luffy said:


> for real!??


i think so...
foReal Paris....ahhaha get it?


----------



## manish_shokeen (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah for real luffy


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 19, 2014)

manish_shokeen said:


> Yeah for real luffy



No ! If it were real , It would have been all over the internet , IMDB is public run , you , me anyone can edit or add titles ! and why do you think they pushed back BvS to 2016 , they need time . DC cant release 2 movies in 1 year , they are not as established as Marvel atm . I dont see Flash coming out before JL and if it does come out it would be no sooner than 2018 .

- - - Updated - - -

BTW ... Bunch of A-holes are coming ....


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 26, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


>



Walter White vs Godzilla

FKYH!


----------



## manish_shokeen (Mar 1, 2014)

Pictures & Photos from The Flash (TV Series 2014


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 2, 2014)

300 part 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2014)

Need For Speed
Need for Speed (2014) - IMDb


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 9, 2014)

what is the name of this movies  , poster attached ,. thank u.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> what is the name of this movies  , poster attached ,. thank u.
> 
> View attachment 13823


Inception.

Credit goes to Google. lol..


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 10, 2014)

Transformers 4


----------



## snap (Mar 10, 2014)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes and Godzilla


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 10, 2014)

Brick mansions (paul walkers district 13 kinda movie)
Ernest and celestine (finally a good animated 2d movie)
Joe (Nic cage )
Captain america


----------



## abhidev (Mar 10, 2014)

saw the Amazing Spiderman 2 3D trailer in the theatre and it looks awesome and I am now more excited to watch it


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 10, 2014)

Patel Corporation

Evil company named Patel Corp.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Patel Corporation
> 
> Evil company named Patel Corp.


Must admit, its marketing genius. Esp their twitter feed


----------



## Anorion (Mar 11, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Patel Corporation
> 
> Evil company named Patel Corp.


lol wut


> After several years of negotiations between the US and Costa Rican governments, PatelCorp has successfully managed to begin Phase One of a major project that has involved leasing a set of restricted islands off the coast of Costa Rica. Our construction, security, and scientific research team are heavily involved in this project due to be completed by 2014.


so this movie is going to have velociraptors. hope they are feathered


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 11, 2014)

I didn't know that people actually enjoyed those stupid Michael bay movies .My most awaited movie's of the year are

1. INTERSTELLAR FTW!!(Christopher and Jonathan Nolan, back with a Bang !)

2. Transcendence


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> lol wut
> 
> so this movie is going to have velociraptors. hope they are feathered



Knowing the current state of R&D in Indian companies, I can't take an evil company named Patel Corps seriously.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Patel Corporation
> 
> Evil company named Patel Corp.


Gujju Spiderman


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 17, 2014)

can anyone tell me which movie is this?


----------



## sksundram (Mar 17, 2014)

^^ v for vendetta


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2014)

srjsrajan said:


> View attachment 13885can anyone tell me which movie is this?




- - - Updated - - -

It's upcoming movies discussion thread.. 
Unless there's V for Vendetta 2, there's no reason for posting the old movies here. :/

- - - Updated - - -

We can play here.  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-games/170500-can-you-guess-movie.html


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 18, 2014)

*i0.wp.com/spidermannews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/8-QYekZnQ.jpg?fit=665%2C550

Goblin from ASM2


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 18, 2014)

I do not know much about Spider-Man villains , I could be wrong , but that photo looks kinda I dont know ODD !


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 20, 2014)

He was supposed to be Green


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe he glows green in dark


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2014)

i think its hobgoblin, not the green goblin


----------



## srjsrajan (Mar 22, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^^ v for vendetta



Thanx


----------



## quan chi (Mar 23, 2014)

Winter soldier is getting high positive reviews! According to some it is even better than avengers!


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2014)

^ April O'Neil  ... funny ending


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 1, 2014)

2 states
Transformers : age of extintion


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 7, 2014)

ScarJo being badass? Yes please.


----------



## tkin (Apr 7, 2014)

Godzilla.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> ScarJo being badass? Yes please.



In Under the Skin she is an alien who preys on men in Scotland. 



Spoiler



she also went nude for this role


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


>


Finally Blackwidow had her own movie, under the guise of Lucy


----------



## abhidev (Apr 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IkZM1Zc0mBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

Will watch Captain America: Winter Soldier tomorrow


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Will watch Captain America: Winter Soldier tomorrow



I have to wait till sunday 

- - - Updated - - -

and with CAP2 ... The AGE HAS BEGUN !!!

*scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10172814_852361761447064_2385634505517574807_n.jpg


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 11, 2014)

hobbit 3....


----------



## dude1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Watched captain America! Soooooo gooood! Will watch again...


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2014)

wanted to watch the Raid 2, but seems it's not getting release in india.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 12, 2014)

I am not that much interested.(Liked sam raimi version better).However I would recommend TAS 2 to be watched in 3D.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 13, 2014)

Captain America :WS


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## abhidev (Apr 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]F_gI4p8LDaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 16, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Captain America :WS





Moniyea said:


> Captain America :WS





Its not upcoming ... anymore .


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2014)

Godzilla


----------



## RCuber (Apr 17, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Godzilla


TBH when I saw the trailer , I literally freaked out with the background music. I have never been so freaked out by watching a trailer.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hobbit 3 gets a new title ... Hobbit : The Battle of Five Armies . Earlier it was Hobbit : There and back again . IMO There and back again was a much better title .

On a more positive note , This poster happened : 

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1897700_10152129011556633_2450410776103630639_n.jpg


----------



## Superayush (Apr 25, 2014)

The Avengers: age of ultron


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2014)

So, this is how Godzilla (2014) is going to look like..
*cdn.teckler.com/images/cole/21ce0fbab602096bf8d5f5f505417972.jpg


----------



## icebags (Apr 25, 2014)

^ thats a big fuss with a little creature, a problem easily could be solved with few sticks of dynamite.

but the trailer looked good.


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2014)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/02/article-0-1D87339400000578-949_964x402.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/02/article-2619081-1D8732F400000578-832_964x402.jpg


I DONT LIKE THIS GODZILLA!


----------



## Inceptionist (May 4, 2014)

I do.


----------



## flyingcow (May 4, 2014)




----------



## icebags (May 4, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I do.



have u considered the fact that this godzilla is too fat and unfit for battle ?

*guardianlv.com/2014/05/godzilla-land-of-sumo-wrestling-says-monster-too-fat-video/

*news.yahoo.com/japanese-fans-complain-local-hero-godzilla-too-fat-070236058.html

*static.squarespace.com/static/51b3dc8ee4b051b96ceb10de/t/5363c322e4b0e9ce39aae35e/1399046947177/fun-godzilla-fan-art-and-japanese-fans-say-americas-godzilla-is-too-fat


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2014)

Also, Godzilla 2014 (known as the legendary godzilla) is the largest of all godzilla ever created. . . 

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2014/02/godzilla-size-matters-chart-610x394.jpg

3rd one is the Godzilla, that we've seen in Americanized version in 1998 movie of the same name.

- - - Updated - - -

Nuclear contaminants should have made 2014 Godzilla as obese  (look at the hip size)


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 4, 2014)

I also like the 2014 movie version of Godzilla ...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 5, 2014)

Fat Godzilla? I say the Japanese are butt-hurt they didn't make this movie, and behold, they're still gonna watch it anyway.

Also, how does anyone expect a creature 355ft tall and weighing around 90,000 tons (these are official stats) to look like a skinny sucked-up reptilian? If anything, this Godzilla is powerfully built, a bear/komodo-dragon hybrid if you may. He is huge. He is strong. He is badass. Period. Wait till you guys actually see the movie, then you'll see what its all about. 

And let's be honest, anything is better than that abomination of G98. I wonder why Roland Emmerich (and Matt Broderick, as well) wasn't assassinated after that.


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2014)

saw the new scenes released for the movie...and its started feeling just another kaiju movie :/ 



Spoiler



The trailer showed a flying creature too


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2014)

^  You're right... 

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



*g.foolcdn.com/editorial/images/107671/time_warner_godzilla_kaiju_large.png


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

Well I think they were some bio weapons created in some other islands but gone rogue


----------



## pra_2006 (May 5, 2014)

X-Men Day of Future
Godzilla
TMNT


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2014)

Will watch tasm2 tomorrow


----------



## ssb1551 (May 6, 2014)

X-Men Days of Future Past, Godzilla, TMNT, Hercules (Rock in it), Sin City : A Dame to Kill For, Expendables 3, Edge of Tomorrow, Transformer : Age of Extinction, Fast & Furious 7, Dawn of Planet of the Apes, Jupiter Ascending, Guardians of The Galaxy, Dracula Untold. The movies in this year!!!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 6, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> X-Men Days of Future Past, Godzilla, TMNT, Hercules (Rock in it), Sin City : A Dame to Kill For, Expendables 3, Edge of Tomorrow, Transformer : Age of Extinction, Fast & Furious 7, Dawn of Planet of the Apes, Jupiter Ascending, Guardians of The Galaxy, Dracula Untold. The movies in this year!!!



Fast & Furious 7 is releasing next year.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 7, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/D37DO0V.jpg

My reaction:

*rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA3LzA1LzFlL3N1cnBpcnNlZGJhLjY3NWUxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTEyMDB4OTYwMD4/bee0cf41/71d/surpirsed-baby.gif


----------



## aiza55 (May 7, 2014)

Any HOT !! Babes muvie


----------



## ssb1551 (May 7, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Fast & Furious 7 is releasing next year.



Nope. This year in Aug.

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> *i.imgur.com/D37DO0V.jpg
> 
> Wow!!Didn't know about that. Nolan's next movie. I gotta watch it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 7, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Nope. This year in Aug.



Then Wikipedia & IMDB might not be updated yet.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 7, 2014)

^^


----------



## flyingcow (May 7, 2014)

godzirra rooks so fat o(-`д´- ｡)


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] [MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION] ... fast and furious 7 will release on April 10 , 2015 . The filming will be completed in August and Post - production done in Oct-Dec . The release date is confirmed by Vin Diesel through Twitter and more importantly by Universal Pictures in a press release .


----------



## quagmire (May 8, 2014)

^Trailer 2
Another Human - Alien love story.
Channing Tatum looks hilarious. 







- - - Updated - - -


----------



## snap (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Flash (May 17, 2014)

So, anybody watched GODZILLA?

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



Wikipedia quotes



Spoiler



In the aftermath, Ford is reunited with his wife and son and Godzilla, presumed dead, suddenly wakes up and returns to the Pacific Ocean, touted "the king of monsters" by the media.



Spoiler



I guess, that's





Spoiler



*King Ghidorah*


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2014)

Flash said:


> So, anybody watched GODZILLA?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Going Tommorow ...


----------



## zapout (May 18, 2014)

Interstellar
it's looking really good,
the way they chose to shoot the space scenes is very good(it reminds me of ridley scotts alien and 2001 a space odyssey).
There are no hologram and s#@t, i like that in a sci fi/space movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2014)

LOL  This is gonna be fun .


----------



## ssb1551 (May 20, 2014)

This weekend X-Men DOFP!!! YAYYYYY!


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> This weekend X-Men DOFP!!! YAYYYYY!


 
[h=1]Soundtrack of 'X-men: Days Of Future Past' set for release[/h]





OST in DOFP trailer is itself awesome.


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2014)

Kingsman: The Secret Service
Just look at the cast!! 

Samuel L. Jackson, Colin Firth, Mark Strong,Michael Caine

[YOUTUBE]yyxDVCb3ky4[/YOUTUBE]

My Reaction!!! 


Spoiler



*a.gifb.in/032010/1269259657_omg_cat.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 22, 2014)

This Little Movie....  (Its official poster)



Spoiler



*www-deadline-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/batman-v-superman-logo__140521174033.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (May 25, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MuXrN8L9ro


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MuXrN8L9ro


It's released already.


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2014)

its bad how they didnt release it in theaters here, last time they released it in theaters after the hype alright.


----------



## srkmish (May 26, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> This Little Movie....  (Its official poster)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still cant get over the fact that they chose Ben affleck to play batman. There were so many better choices. Jim caviezel would have been my choice.


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2014)

Jim caviezel wouldn't look good in the suit... Moreover Ben Affleck now has a more mature look n the right face cut to be Batman


----------



## ssb1551 (May 26, 2014)

I don't think Caviezel is buffed enough to play the role of Batman. Mark Wahlberg is one guy I can think of who could have played the role other than Jeremy Renner and Gabriel Macht. Somehow Renner has that look to pull of Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I still cant get over the fact that they chose Ben affleck to play batman. There were so many better choices. Jim caviezel would have been my choice.


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zJRm7NV4MEs/UyLwifVALyI/AAAAAAAAh4U/XGlMyNlJ6a4/w500/521d5dd7ea103.jpg\

I'M BATMAN!!!!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

priyancka said:


> It's really terribly fascinating posting. All the remarks are terribly useful and really sensible. Thanks for distributing... phar lap



@mods, spam alert


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2014)

Reported already.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 4, 2014)

Mother of Motion capture.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 9, 2014)

quagmire said:


>




If you liked the poem like background narration in that trailer you can try this TED talk *www.ted.com/talks/emmanuel_jal_the_music_of_a_war_child#t-419950 

Offtopic : Do we have a thread for sharing TED talks?


----------



## haniya11 (Jun 24, 2014)

The hobbit ... my all time favourite.......


----------



## quagmire (Jun 27, 2014)

[youtube]x41rNB642xY[/youtube]


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]D_PQhGHnU8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Fg85ggZSHMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iO0jUAzOsV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 28, 2014)

Spoiler






ashs1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]D_PQhGHnU8Q[/YOUTUBE]






You sir, won.

That had the best comedy, especially involving Kevin Spacey and also Jennifer Aniston


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> You sir, won.
> 
> That had the best comedy, especially involving Kevin Spacey and also Jennifer Aniston



 & don't forget jamie foxx a.k.a MF Jones  !!


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 29, 2014)

Hercules ; just for The ROCK (Dywane Johnson)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 29, 2014)

Must See this in Theatres ... LAST Middle Earth Movie :


----------



## quagmire (Jul 30, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Fg85ggZSHMw[/YOUTUBE]



Benedict Cumberbatch as Alan Turing, heck yeah! 

Never heard of the director before, hope he pulls it off.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZzujrYVusCA[/YOUTUBE]
before its taken down


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2014)

epic awesomeness!!!!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Salz7uGp72c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Aug 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qL2tD9pexwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a machine?


----------



## peterstrahm (Sep 9, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy
The Equalizer


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2014)

I, from the makers of Endhiran

[YOUTUBE]pzTHmcXfeug[/YOUTUBE]

Bahubali, from the makers of Magadheera 

[YOUTUBE]9_YVAdtH21o[/YOUTUBE]

so excite


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

New trailer for Nolan's Sci Fi movie is out now.. and it's incredible!

[YOUTUBE]0vxOhd4qlnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

^ best of director with best of actors awesome


----------



## abhidev (Oct 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cRbAXWfthtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2014)

It's 5 years away but Gaiman's Sandman is gonna be a movie. Loooong wait.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 23, 2014)

*ASSEMBLE 2015*


----------



## RBX (Oct 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> *ASSEMBLE 2015*



I hope to see Thanos in one of the trailers.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

*November will bankrupt me*

*Fury:*
[YOUTUBE]-OGvZoIrXpg[/YOUTUBE]

*Interstellar:*
[YOUTUBE]LY19rHKAaAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 28, 2014)

Badshahi Angti - the film is being released in December, directed by Sandip Ray. It stars Abir as Feluda. It is based on the Feluda novel of the same name and the story is based in Lucknow.

PK - intrigued by the unique promotions by Aamir Khan for the movie.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 28, 2014)

John Wick Trailer (Trailer #2) - IMDb


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Mother Of God : 
*
*i.4cdn.org/co/1414522545726.png


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 31, 2014)

Avengers and interstellar


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Really interested to see ex machina..the trailer seems very interesting. Also Avengers.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2014)

P.K And all marvel movies


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

Marvel movies are what I am generally excited about.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wrong Turn 6 : Out Now 



*AND WAITING FOR*

The Pyramid from maker of Hill have eyes 

The Pyramid (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Trailer





*AND ALSO(Just a thought)*
Any announcement for sequel to Predators 2010 title
I love all predator series movies


----------



## icebags (Nov 1, 2014)

^ looks like a b grade horror movie.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^ looks like a b grade horror movie.



hahaha +1 to this


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Fast and furious 7 Trailer out.*

Hello forum the Fast and Furious 7 trailer has been aired on youtube.
I don't know how you may feel about it but it's amazing for me.
P.S - I am a die hard fan of paul walker.
Furious 7 - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube
Song-Turn Down for What DJ Snake.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UMnURHXFhuE[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]OXwichuGW28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Fast and furious 7 Trailer out.*



vedula.k95 said:


> Hello forum the Fast and Furious 7 trailer has been aired on youtube.
> I don't know how you may feel about it but it's amazing for me.
> P.S - I am a die hard fan of paul walker.
> Furious 7 - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube
> Song-Turn Down for What DJ Snake.



The only thing I dont like in the trailer is the picture quality , they went digital instead of film with this one and the picture quality is so poor . I hope they rectify it in post-production .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 6, 2014)

Final Middle-Earth based movie trailer is here ...


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2014)

HARDCORE movie is a dream come true for gamers. I always wanted to see, how a movie will look like in first person mode..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3jLaf5qj8cs[/YOUTUBE]

If you cannot wait, and need some of that right now, the sub title is derived from this book which is available for free at The Coming Race by Baron Edward Bulwer Lytton Lytton - Free Ebook
just hollow earth underground reptilians though, without the Nazi and the dinos
gonno go play some dino d-day now


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> HARDCORE movie is a dream come true for gamers. I always wanted to see, how a movie will look like in first person mode..


This might the first movie I could buy before downloading/watching


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2014)

I will watch if English subtitle or Hindi Dubbing is there 
[YOUTUBE]Vioy202FuaM[/YOUTUBE]

Tamilians in TDF enjoy!!!


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 8, 2014)

^^Thalaivaa!!   
Looking forward to this movie!!


----------



## icebags (Nov 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]3jLaf5qj8cs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If you cannot wait, and need some of that right now, the sub title is derived from this book which is available for free at The Coming Race by Baron Edward Bulwer Lytton Lytton - Free Ebook
> just hollow earth underground reptilians though, without the Nazi and the dinos
> gonno go play some dino d-day now



woooow, that epic !!!!!!  

and was that rammstein voice at the end, amazing !


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2014)

A movie on Hacker is always welcome:

[YOUTUBE]Qn2g9qGbH_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quagmire (Nov 27, 2014)

[youtube]RFinNxS5KN4[/youtube]


Open this link after seeing the trailer:
Imgur

Mother of God!


----------



## quagmire (Nov 27, 2014)

This theory makes sense : It finds a way. - Imgur


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> A movie on Hacker is always welcome:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Qn2g9qGbH_k[/YOUTUBE]





quagmire said:


> [youtube]RFinNxS5KN4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Open this link after seeing the trailer:
> ...



Thor is an hacker and Star-lord works in Jurassic world? 
OMG!!!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2014)

Star Lord has a velociraptor crew 
humans and raptors working together? wooow


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Final Middle-Earth based movie trailer is here ...


Really excited for the next Hobbit movie. :hype:


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Star Lord has a velociraptor crew
> humans and raptors working together? wooow


Guardians of the Jurassic world


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 28, 2014)

After watching Guardians of Galaxy i can say Chris Pratt is very talented actor, if he is provided with some good role, he would do better.

Some one should notice his potential as an actor, I would like to see him in a thriller movie


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2014)

*STAR WARS!!! *


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2014)

^ Questions:
1. Who's riding the Millenium falcon... Solo Jr? If the movie is about 30 years after original trilogy.. 
2. Stormtroopers are now black?
3. Lightsword? WTH..


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 30, 2014)

Do we need to watch one more Jurassic  park based movie?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes. Especially one where humans and raptors hunt a hybrid together.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> ^ Questions:
> 1. Who's riding the Millenium falcon... Solo Jr? If the movie is about 30 years after original trilogy..
> 2. Stormtroopers are now black?
> 3. Lightsword? WTH..



haha. I can give some links, but they are heavy spoilers from production leaks, and I wish I hadn't read it myself. 
1. Nope, it's mostly Solo
2. It was an infiltrator mostly, if you see the trailer, one trooper is shorter than the others. Also, the chick is wearing modified salvaged trooper goggles. 
3. badly made, probably no training, you can see the electrical sparks on it. Probably had no clue what a lightsabre should look like.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2014)

I dont think they were working together, I think the raptors were running away from the hybrid that was chasing them

- - - Updated - - -

^1) cant say
2) Cloned Stormtroopers have accelerated aging, most of the clone troopers are dead and the cloning facility destroyed, thats why empire enlists normal civilians into it's ranks as Stormtroopers..
3) Sithsaber is already present in the extended universe, the crossguard helps protect the fingers from enemy saber attacks


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2014)

the raptors were released together, there is a shot of the doors opening, and the raptors running out
one of the raptors overtakes him, (star lord's right, audience left) and they don't seem to be attempting to killing him

all the star wars details. too many spoilers. 


Spoiler



Star Wars: The Force Awakens Teaser Spoiler Breakdown! - MakingStarWars.net



Lucas edition trailer
[youtube]v93Jh6JNBng[/youtube]


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2014)

^  Hope G.lucas himself won't come as Force ghost in the force awakens.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Yes. Especially one where humans and raptors hunt a hybrid together.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Hope at least this one has better storyline than last


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Hope at least this one has better storyline than last





			
				Colin Trevorrow said:
			
		

> Speaking to Empire, the director concedes, “There is no shortage of awesome [real] dinosaurs. We could have populated this entire story with new species that haven’t been in any of these movies. But this new creation is what gave me a reason to tell another Jurassic Park story.



*uk.yahoo.com/movies/jurassic-world-director-defends-new-hybrid-103801134409.html

- - - Updated - - -

*Jurassic World: D-Rex the Deadly Hybrid Dinosaur Image Leaked?*

[h=1]Explore 'Jurassic World's' New Attractions With This Gif Breakdown[/h]


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 1, 2014)

this one

[YOUTUBE]J2DaRQV-gVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Dec 2, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Do we need to watch one more Jurassic  park based movie?



every kid has a right to watch a Jurassic park movie in his / her childhood.....


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2014)

yep. dinos are fun to watch in movies, no story needed. they are cooler versions of a car chase or a gun fight. On the big screen, they are just a treat.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] - Food for thought.. 
The Scientist Behind "Jurassic World", Jack Horner, Breaks Down the Movie's Thrilling Trailer | Science | Smithsonian

How about renaming the thread like "Upcoming Movie Discussion thread"? 
It will be more appropriate, i feel.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2014)

The Bouletcorp » Jurassic Park: The Loser World


[YOUTUBE]62E4FJTwSuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quagmire (Dec 5, 2014)

^ No, no, no. Old story, new characters? C'mon.  Good that our 'negger is back but the same old villain?   

The writers are trash too.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_MC3XuMvsDI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YWNWi-ZWL3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2014)

Flash said:


> How about renaming the thread like "Upcoming Movie Discussion thread"?
> It will be more appropriate, i feel.



Current title have the kind of "excitement", the suggested title can never have. Still, if there's enough votes, we can do that.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Current title have the kind of "excitement", the suggested title can never have. Still, if there's enough votes, we can do that.



Excitement ah? 

- - - Updated - - -

I know, 2018 & 2019 is still a long shot, but. . . .

[YOUTUBE]Uv2NRpG76Pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## preetikarmakar (Dec 15, 2014)

Off course;

PK
Star: Amir Khan And Anushka Sharma


----------



## preetikarmakar (Dec 15, 2014)

Off course:

PK
The wedding ringer
Hobbit


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2014)

Why The New 'Star Wars' Lightsaber Actually Makes Sense - MTV


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2014)

^lol nice theory
but there is already a cross guard without the... umm cross guard blades 
the other theories are that they are vents to run off the extra energy of a badly made one, or that the guy had no idea what a lightsabre looks like
prefer the vents theory most

actually don't need a reason beyond it looks cool.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2014)

Hobbit-The Battle of the Five Armies...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 23, 2014)

'baby' and 'wazir'.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Guardians of the Jurassic world


*i.imgur.com/8nY8ziZ.jpg
there is some Terminator Genisys in there too


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

hahahaha the raptor is wearing a monocle..
i bet the raptor would say "Good sir, would you care for a spot of tea before I devour you ?"


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> hahahaha the raptor is wearing a monocle..
> i bet the raptor would say "Good sir, would you care for a spot of tea before I devour you ?"


It's not a monocle. It's designed after Star lord's helmet.

*i.imgur.com/JxyLiVM.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

ohh my bad   but still looks cool


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2015)

Minions,

Avengers - Age of Ultron


----------



## icebags (Jan 2, 2015)

jackie chan vs roman legionary. ehehehehehe  ..........



to be released on the first day of the year of the goat.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 2, 2015)

In Jurassic World, somewhere during the production Rajesh Patel became Simon Masrani
Patel-corp which had interests in consultancy, engineering, R&D and weapons became Masrani Global which works with communications, oil and genetics
that's a huge change, and it has gone unnoticed
The new viral web site is here : Masrani
old one has disappeared, but archive can be found here : Patel Corporation

all I can say is that is some sloppy planning


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Lol. That's a movie in production. Changes are bound to happen. Be it Patel or Masrani, does it matter as long as the cast remains the same?!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2fKu_NMbNKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> In Jurassic World, somewhere during the production Rajesh Patel became Simon Masrani
> Patel-corp which had interests in consultancy, engineering, R&D and weapons became Masrani Global which works with communications, oil and genetics
> that's a huge change, and it has gone unnoticed
> The new viral web site is here : Masrani
> ...



Im more happy for the fact that they have shown india as a global economic superpower


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 9, 2015)

i was also pleasantly surprised to see the main protagonist say 'Indian Air Force' on spotting the drone and praise Indian solar cells for their outstanding quality in 'interstellar', instead of highlighting China or some other country as movies usually do.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2015)

OMG
Batman VS Vader in a Lighsabre Duel
*i.imgur.com/lYW7oa7.png

Superman Flying with the Millenium Falcon
*i.imgur.com/wrz0P9X.png

Hulk, Thor and Star Lord get into some of the Star Wars action too 

[YOUTUBE]S66rWC2XodM[/YOUTUBE]

only missing some raptors and terminators


----------



## tkin (Jan 17, 2015)

This:

[YOUTUBE]z8gjdeSCuUI[/YOUTUBE]

*i.imgur.com/xHf7NsU.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2015)

tkin said:


> This:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]z8gjdeSCuUI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *i.imgur.com/xHf7NsU.jpg



Seriously??!! *_* *_* *_*


----------



## tkin (Jan 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Seriously??!! *_* *_* *_*


Because it reminds me of this:


Spoiler



*3.bp.blogspot.com/-r5T1FhVoS4I/T5QyoPM--nI/AAAAAAAAAdA/jaaUYizJKIo/s1600/heidi-serie-completa-espanol-702b4.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2015)

tkin said:


> Because it reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I know man, I used to watch it when I was a small kid XD


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2015)

*OMG!!! HEIDI MOVIE!!!   SERIOULSY!!!*

The trailer made my spines to chill. This would be incredible! Watching my first crush probably P) on the silver screen!! 

- - - Updated - - -

The girl playing Heidi is so cute! 

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10603625_1472769369640419_6301828388606203201_n.jpg?oh=a508b01002d137a5edbdf506d93ec15a&oe=5535A6AE&__gda__=1432469758_2c174597214f4493ea5f3653a750454d

- - - Updated - - -

And here is Clara!!!!   



Spoiler



*de.web.img1.acsta.net/pictures/14/10/02/11/13/104773.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2015)

^ Is this Detective like Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## icebags (Jan 25, 2015)

^this movie looks like got inspired by rap music, gangster movie, akira kurosawa, robert d jr's modern sherlock holmes, some ww-ii era war movies, vojpuri style dialogues and god knows what else........

a total khichdi move.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Is this Detective like Sherlock Holmes?





icebags said:


> ^this movie looks like got inspired by rap music, gangster movie, akira kurosawa, robert d jr's modern sherlock holmes, some ww-ii era war movies, vojpuri style dialogues and god knows what else........
> 
> a total khichdi move.



Have you seen episodes of Detective Byomkesh Bakshi on DoorDarshan... Just search on google..
The Great series and some of the best contents from Doordarshan...
Nowadays all serials are "Sans Bahu" type...


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Nowadays all serials are "*Saas *Bahu" type...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2015)

Time Travel based movie: *Project Almanac*:

NSFW Thumbnail pic of video:


Spoiler







*Insurgent:* WTF IS THIS!



*The Walk *: *A Robert Zemeckis Film!* (MAKER OF BTTF) :O


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## way2jatin (Feb 5, 2015)

Excited to watch Fast and Furious 7 and Shamitabh !! #Amitabh #VinDiseal #PaulWalker


----------



## icebags (Feb 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Time Travel based movie: *Project Almanac*



almanac didn't get a release this week in theatres, not sure if it ever will, but i wanted to see it, 



amit.tiger12 said:


> Have you seen episodes of Detective Byomkesh Bakshi on DoorDarshan... Just search on google..
> The Great series and some of the best contents from Doordarshan...
> Nowadays all serials are "Sans Bahu" type...



i think it will not be anything like doordarshan movie this time. better dont expect anything similar.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]: I am sold for that movie. Videos games in effing real life, sent by Aliens... Pacman the BAD GUY!!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2015)

^ father of pacman - it's hilarious


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah this movie will certainly worth a shot.


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2015)

..and Adam Sandler, he's always my favorite.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2015)

And speaking of which the idea for Pixels, is straight away rip-off from an episode of Futurama, Anthology of Interest II.

*vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/en.futurama/images/9/90/Pacman.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20091026155040


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> And speaking of which the idea for Pixels, is straight away rip-off from an episode of Futurama, Anthology of Interest II.



Either way its going on my watchlist . oly thing tht irks me abt the movie is Adam sandler...


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 3, 2015)

Bombay Velvet !! Only because of the director!! One of the finest at his works


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2015)

*pics.filmaffinity.com/The_Jungle_Book-270704824-large.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

The jungle book the good old childhood memories.


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> The jungle book the good old childhood memories.


I still remember the lyrics of "Jungle Jungle Baat Chali Hai" song, even though i don't know Hindi.. 

[h=1][/h]


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Flash said:


> I still remember the lyrics of "Jungle Jungle Baat Chali Hai" song, even though i don't know Hindi..
> 
> [h=1][/h]



That was the song I remember waking up most of the time in my summer holidays.


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That was the song I remember waking up most of the time in my summer holidays.


Every kid in 90's India had.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2015)

Flash said:


> Every kid in 90's India had.


Mine was hindi dub of *Rock The Dragon *​


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Every kid in 90's India had.



True that.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Faun (May 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hEJnMQG9ev8[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like a good reason to watch in theatre.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RFinNxS5KN4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]S3AVcCggRnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rick_Dawkins (May 26, 2015)

_Minions_! July 2015 it is...just a month or two away but seems like a looong time. Been waiting for this from soooo long.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2015)

Late to the party. But....

Deadpool

This short made me excited:


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2IzC7fqws3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 11, 2015)

Definitely....Deadpool =)) looking forward to seeing chimichangas on the big screen


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 11, 2015)

Drishyam


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*

The Martian | Official Trailer [HD] | 20th Century FOX - YouTube 
^WARNING - PROBABLY TOO REVEALING^

*The Martian* - releasing on Oct 2.

Book was awesome, now lets hope movie adaptation meets expectation.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

^^+1 to the statement. Let's see how they handle the movie.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions*



ankush28 said:


> The Martian | Official Trailer [HD] | 20th Century FOX - YouTube
> 
> *The Martian* - releasing on Oct 2.
> 
> Book was awesome, now lets hope movie adaptation meets expectation >.<



Damn, the Trailer looks awesome. I haven't read the book. But one who wants to watch the trailer, BEWARE, the trailer is long and reveals too much.
So, watch at your descretion. 

In Nutshell, if you had taste for Interstellar, you are going to like this too. So better yet, Don't watch the trailer.


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2015)

^ This is Matt Damon's



Spoiler



second space movie (as an astronaut), i guess.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## zapout (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm pumped.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2015)

^^ Absolutely amazing trailer that.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 12, 2015)

And there's nothing better than this : 

That last scene where batman's mobile is ripped by clark and , batman stands upto face him. mg: , seriously mg:


----------



## zapout (Jul 12, 2015)

Is there any way to jump time ..  
I can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2015)

zapout said:


> Is there any way to jump time ..
> I can't wait to see this movie.


Try Cryonics.


----------



## zapout (Jul 12, 2015)

Haha.. 
This remind of a South Park episode. 

Snyder took inspiration from many of the comics.  There's the dark Knight returns scene, and the red son like dress of Batman.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 18, 2015)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvel_Cinematic_Universe#Films


Many more to come. But it's a long wait!


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]i49BL4ovObM[/YOUTUBE]

also :

[YOUTUBE]fN0Fuk7UcUc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]OSHaVH9HhfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## true_lies (Jul 29, 2015)

Emily Blunt in another action flick....YES PLEASE!!!!
Benicio Del Toro, Josh Brolin as well


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2015)

^^ Emily Blunt!
As said in YT comment, "Full metal b!tch is back"!! Tickets sold!


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## true_lies (Aug 13, 2015)

Quentin Tarantino.......'nuff said


----------



## mikeroberts (Aug 15, 2015)

jimmyalan said:


> Hi, I am jimmyalan , I am big fan cinema and i love to watched upcoming movies , I am excited to watch new upcoming movies Resident Evil: Retribution, Argo..
> Are you excited to watch these movie or have any one yours choice so please share with me..
> I am awaiting for your reply.......



I have been waiting for san andreas movie HD print on popcorntime since ages. And i am still waiting 

Dunno when will be movie be available on popcorntime.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 17, 2015)

mikeroberts said:


> I have been waiting for san andreas movie HD print on popcorntime since ages. And i am still waiting
> 
> Dunno when will be movie be available on popcorntime.


I don't think San andreas was that great a movie.. Maybe you can watch it for alexandra...


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 17, 2015)

Deadpool it is..!! Am waiting for it.. Thrilled from the trailers.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2015)

*www.cinefilos.it/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/The-Jungle-Book-poster.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HcgJRQWxKnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]HcgJRQWxKnw[/YOUTUBE]



Another one: Jungle Book: Origins (2017) - IMDb


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 21, 2015)

I think *The Martian* comes out next month. Eagerly waiting for that. The trailer was just awesome.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I think *The Martian* comes out next month. Eagerly waiting for that. The trailer was just awesome.



I just wish they will stop revealing too much plot details in trailers.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2015)

I like Jungle Book trailer
but it seems to be set in South America instead of India


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 25, 2015)

The Martain

Spectre

Batman vs Superman

Captain America Civil War

Deadpool

Xmen Apocalypse

Wolverine 3 (2017)


----------



## true_lies (Oct 20, 2015)

Nostalgia of the highest level


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 7, 2015)

Back to the future 4


----------



## Vyom (Nov 7, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Back to the future 4



Shut up... that's never going to happen.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Shut up... that's never going to happen.


'Back To The Future 4' Release Date Imminent? Original Cast Christopher Lloyd Teases Possibility : Trending News : Franchise Herald


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

omg Warcraft is going to be freaking epic 
I mean that 2:15 seconds of that trailer is better than all the hours of Peter Jackson footage

- - - Updated - - -

I believe the original writers and director ruled out a sequel for BTTF



> "Let’s face it, we’ve seen a lot of sequels that are made years and years later and I don’t think I can name one that’s any good, that lives up to the originals. I don’t think you can recapture it."


----------



## SiddharthRaja87736 (Nov 7, 2015)

captain america civil war


----------



## Vyom (Nov 7, 2015)

I can't fathom the idea of a fourth sequel. As doc would say, "A fourth installment will be a catastrophe to an epic proportion, and meddling with the hearts of BTTF fans may cause a rift in the fan base continuum, thereby rendering the reputation of the epicness of the Original Trilogy to an extent that may cause the BTTF universe to rupture in a way that may result in seizing the existence of every life here on earth or extra terrestrial to extinct!"

GREAT SCOTT!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> omg Warcraft is going to be freaking epic
> I mean that 2:15 seconds of that trailer is better than all the hours of Peter Jackson footage
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Tell me you're a Chris Metzen fan too ?? Warcraft, Starcraft ?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

nope sry. But the movie looks good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 7, 2015)

5 fking million views one a single day
holy ****

I hope some iconic characters make the appearance like Guldan, admiral Proudmoore, or even a small mention of Kil'jaeden will make me berserk


----------



## icebags (Nov 8, 2015)

Warcraft looks like LOTR + Avatar + Narnia style.

But I am happy they making this, I really want to see how the characterize elves & wizards though. Hope they spell custing will be spectacular and they will float.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 8, 2015)

watching this again, much nostalgia

- - - Updated - - -

if this first movie is a success, arthas could make his way in it's sequels !! just thinking about it giving me goosebumps lel


----------



## quagmire (Nov 26, 2015)

*youtu.be/uVdV-lxRPFo

[youtube]uVdV-lxRPFo[/youtube]



Spoiler



Hmm no new characters? Whaat?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 26, 2015)

Was expecting to see antman in the trailer 

As for new character I think you missed Black Panther


----------



## quagmire (Dec 2, 2015)

[youtube]6as8ahAr1Uc[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Aj7ty6sViiU[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

This one looks fun 
[YOUTUBE]HeaugHGd1Kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quagmire (Dec 11, 2015)

[youtube]0prurnvHl-U[/youtube]


----------



## icebags (Dec 12, 2015)

^ so they have finally challenged the existence of our beloved gods. i wonder if there will be some censorship here.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 12, 2015)

^^ Omg.. and Katniss is in X-Men!


----------



## ZTR (Dec 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Omg.. and Katniss is in X-Men!


She was there in First Class and Days of Future Past if you Missed


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2015)

icebags said:


> ^ so they have finally challenged the existence of our beloved gods. i wonder if there will be some censorship here.



question mark


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2015)

London has fallen - Why is it than Americans always save the world?


----------



## icebags (Dec 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> London has fallen - Why is it than Americans always save the world?



cauz it'z american film.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2015)

^^ That looks sooo good! Just that Will Smith won't be in it. :'(
Still looks good.


----------



## quagmire (Dec 15, 2015)

[youtube]XRVD32rnzOw[/youtube]


----------



## quagmire (Dec 15, 2015)

Take it slow J J Abrams.. A 200 million$+ movie each year? Damn. 
Not his direction on this one though..


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Dec 31, 2015)

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice .....


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 1, 2016)

Bad Grandpa!!!


----------



## Thor (Jan 1, 2016)

Batman v Superman, Avengers Civil War, Deadpool ...


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2016)

thor said:


> batman v superman, avengers*- infinity war, captain america -* civil war, deadpool ...


ftfy.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## LauraSmalls (Jan 5, 2016)

KeyboardWarrior said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice .....



+1, can't wait


----------



## true_lies (Jan 20, 2016)

Perfect Trailer


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Perfect Trailer
> video



YES! Perfect!
THIS is how you make a trailer! I am hyped.


----------



## zapout (Feb 8, 2016)

Anybody up for Deadpool. 
It has UA rating. I'm not sure if I want to see censored version of the movie. 
I've seen cut out scenes in A certification, there is no hope for UA for this one. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## quagmire (Feb 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xZVd2unfoFk[/YOUTUBE]



#TeamIronMan






[YOUTUBE]C4qgAaxB_pc[/YOUTUBE]


Looks like a nice movie for kids to watch.


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ZTR (Apr 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Wji-BZ0oCwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2016)




----------



## shintruong (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xq1cEmhVa68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2016)

Can someone who watched the movie tell me whats with the critics rating Warcraft low? I am yet to watch it this week sometime.

Rotten Tomatoes - *26%* | Audience - *83%*
Metacritic - *32* | Users - *8.7*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2016)

007 said:


> Can someone who watched the movie tell me whats with the critics rating Warcraft low? I am yet to watch it this week sometime.
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes - *26%* | Audience - *83%*
> Metacritic - *32* | Users - *8.7*



Perhaps the audience comprised of gamers ? and the critics didnt have any idea whats going on.. just my guess.


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2016)

^ yeah could be.. they are too far apart lol.. I'll go with the audience as always.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]2T57r1RENVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quan chi (Jul 4, 2016)

^^why posting fan made trailer?


----------



## pra_2006 (Jul 23, 2016)

blair witch 2016


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2016)

A movie about WW II and from Nolan and Zimmer... its going to be epic? I don't know.. but I am certainly hoping.


----------



## icebags (Sep 5, 2016)

it will be raining russian movies in 2017.  :devil_NF:

[YOUTUBE]eIZBKjA2dmA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LFCoKxY8ZG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 6, 2016)

Shivaay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Tf4sa0BVJVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## true_lies (Sep 10, 2016)

Free Fire red band trailer, looks hilarious 



Spoiler


----------



## Tomal (Sep 24, 2016)

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children (2016)


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 24, 2016)

Doctor Strange


----------



## mathew1257 (Sep 24, 2016)

in Tamil Remo. I waiting to watch that movie.


----------



## icebags (Sep 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Oe0nQ0TeZjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2016)

^^ Whoa!! When will be it out dude? I love his action sequences since the time I watched Merantau.


----------



## icebags (Sep 25, 2016)

^^ probably in december or something. but probably wont get any release in india.

anyways u may check the raid 1 & 2 if u have not. same guy, more intense stuff.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2016)

Dude,I watched Raid Redemption and Raid 2 the day the BluRay rip were out. Actually Iko's first movie is Merantau. You should watch that if you havent'. Proper use of silat!!


----------



## icebags (Sep 25, 2016)

ah right, also seen that.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## icebags (Sep 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4GNm7IHLHgY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HWhqOBJfU-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bulletproof (Oct 5, 2016)

The Harry Potter spinoff movie


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2016)

bulletproof said:


> The Harry Potter spinoff movie


What's that?


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2016)

Flash said:


> What's that?


Fantastic beasts and where to find them

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 8, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2016)

Arrival reminded me of Contact. Looking forward for it.


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 9, 2016)

The upcoming movie which I am very excited to watch is Bahubali Part - 2.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 9, 2016)

tekiagadi said:


> The upcoming movie which I am very excited to watch is Bahubali Part - 2.



Yea, everyone wants to know, "Katappa Ne Bahubali Ko Kyu Mara ?"


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 7, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2016)

Yu-Gi-Oh!: The Dark Side of Dimensions (2017)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2016)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 Official Trailer 1 (2017) - Chris Pratt Movie - YouTube

FAST AND FURIOUS 8 - Official TRAILER (The Fate of the Furious, 2017) - YouTube

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2017)

*Upcoming Movies 2016 and 2017 I like...*
Upcoming Movies 2016 and 2017 Trailers 【Full HD】(All 25 Official Movie Trailers) #1 - YouTub


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2017)

^^The thumbnail of the Youtube..itself is HOT!!!


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2017)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: Hahaha !!! couldn't stop me from LOL


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 17, 2017)

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Yea, everyone wants to know, "Katappa Ne Bahubali Ko Kyu Mara ?"



+1.

BTW, when is it going to release? Earlier I tried to find out, I got to the trailer link on youtube, but that was fake fan made trailer. Any official info?


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## true_lies (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2017)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


>


This.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Breaking down the Avengers: Infinity War trailer*

Breaking down the Avengers: Infinity War trailer


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2017)

^^ Batman in Japanese anime? :O


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2017)

Deadpool 2.

But even more than Deadpool 2 I want to watch the Warhammer 40k unofficial movie: The Lord Inquisitor

Prologue for it was released sometime back, full movie will be released for free this month:


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2017)

Awaiting for Yorgos Lanthimos..............


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 6, 2017)

Jurassic World 2 Trailer on Thursday.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Jurassic World 2 Trailer on Thursday.


I felt Jurassic World 1 was kinda crap.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 10, 2017)

I thought they abandoned maze runner.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 13, 2017)

Star Wars: The Last Jedi review – an explosive thrill-ride of galactic proportions

Star Wars: The Last Jedi review – an explosive thrill-ride of galactic proportions

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jan 2, 2018)

Soldado


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## billubakra (Feb 5, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


>


Was going to post this one too. Hunt's back.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2018)

There seems to be another trailer, cannot find it
Everything We Can Glean From the First Solo: A Star Wars Story Trailer


----------



## true_lies (Feb 7, 2018)

Solo... um I don't know what to say honestly.

On the other hand





Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Feb 8, 2018)

Why is Deadpool grabbing the butt of Colossus?


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Feb 8, 2018)

Both Black Panther & Avengers : Infinity War


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 8, 2018)

*Every Superhero That Will Appear In Avengers: Infinity War*




I wonder where is the Superman & Batman...


----------



## billubakra (Feb 9, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Every Superhero That Will Appear In Avengers: Infinity War*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DCEU


----------



## Desmond (Feb 9, 2018)

Most excited to watch Deadpool 2. Though I hope they don't screw it up since it's being directed by a different directory from Deadpool 1.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2018)

Breaking down the final trailer for Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Nitin75 (Apr 10, 2018)

I m waiting for "Guardian of Galaxy-3" because 1st one is more better than 2nd part.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 19, 2018)

Enjoyed the first one, this looks good too





And here's Deadpool taking shots at DC, Thanos, X-men and pretty much everyone





Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2018)

^^Wow Equalizer 2.....awesome


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


>


fan made "Concept"


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## true_lies (Apr 24, 2018)

Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2018)

^^Isn't VENOM part of spider man series ? or he has a separate plot of story ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Isn't VENOM part of spider man series ? or he has a separate plot of story ?


Venom is part of Marvel's Spiderman series. Rumour is that Holland's Spider-man will make a cameo in Venom.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 24, 2018)

Flash said:


> Venom is part of Marvel's Spiderman series. Rumour is that Holland's Spider-man will make a cameo in Venom.


Holland's spiderman is from the MCU. This is from the studio that made the "Amazing Spiderman" movies.
But true that Venom without Spiderman won't feel right, or just isn't right.

Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Holland's spiderman is from the MCU. This is from the studio that made the "Amazing Spiderman" movies.
> But true that Venom without Spiderman won't feel right, or just isn't right.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


With the concept of Spiderverse, ya MCU's Spider-man can very well appear in Sony's Venom.
‘Venom’ Rumored to Include Cameo from Tom Holland’s Spider-Man


----------



## jackal_79 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2018)




----------



## cute.bandar (May 31, 2018)

Mowgli looks amazing!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2018)

Saw trailer for Sanju. Some very gritty stuff.
This bollywood movie seems promising!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## PradeepSN (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 29, 2018)

So after deadpool, every superhero becomes a walking clown?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2018)

Shazam was pretty light hearted right from the beginning, also his origin story is exactly what happens in comic books/animated show. 
So its not all that bad.
Only thing is, his costume looks like some comicon costume. They need to make it better


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2018)

>Shazam
Don't you mean Captain Marvel? AFAIK, Shazam is his catchphrase.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2018)

Yes yes, i dont want to confuse with the Marvel * Captain Marvel movie. Hence said Shazam


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2018)

TIL there is Captain Marvel in DC as well as Marvel.

From wikipedia.


> Due to trademark conflicts over another character named "Captain Marvel" owned by Marvel Comics,[4] DC has branded and marketed the character using the trademark _*Shazam!*_ since his 1972 reintroduction.[5] This, in turn, led many to assume that "Shazam" was the character's name. DC later officially renamed the character "Shazam"—and his associates the "Shazam Family"—when relaunching its comic book properties in 2011.[6] Captain Marvel/Shazam and his family battle an extensive rogues' gallery, primarily archenemies Dr. Sivana and Black Adam.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yes Captain Marvel is very conflicted name in the Comics Universe. But after DC got the trademark of Captain Marvel (some people argue DC - back then known as National - won but the small time publishing house didnt think it was worth it to continue the fight n settled) & decided t0 revive it somewhere in mid 70s they renamed Captain Marvel to Shazam. And Marvel Comics continued with Captain Marvel.


----------



## PradeepSN (Aug 13, 2018)

Also THIS.

Avenger Fans: Avengers is the best crossover movie ever.

Night Shyamalan: Hold my beer !


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## deadnoun (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 17, 2018)

Awaiting for *Department Q* series... the 4th sequel....*The Purity of Vengeance (2018)*


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2018)

*Awaiting for this 4 th Millennium (novel series)*


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 9, 2018)

Don't feel excited like the previous ones.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2018)

Is it ok? I mean legally? This is almost a rip off of Superman with a another twist


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Is it ok? I mean legally? This is almost a rip off of Superman with a another twist


That have drawn attention of many superman fans. Nobody really cares if they are allowed to use it.
They are just excited for the movie. Damn, a DARK superman?


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Vyom said:


> That have drawn attention of many superman fans. Nobody really cares if they are allowed to see it.
> They are just excited for the movie. Damn, a DARK superman?


If DC ever had any ideas of making an Ultraman movie, it has competition..

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2018)

Didn't watch the trailer of Godzilla: King of Monsters yet (at workplace) but DOES IT HAVE THE STRANGER THINGS GIRL!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 11, 2018)

ashs1 said:


> If DC ever had any ideas of making an Ultraman movie, it has competition..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I didn't get this


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## ashs1 (Dec 12, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I didn't get this


Ultraman is the evil counterpart of Superman. He's a part of the crime syndicate of America. I think He's a part of Earth 3...

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 14, 2018)

ashs1 said:


> Ultraman is the evil counterpart of Superman. He's a part of the crime syndicate of America. I think He's a part of Earth 3...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ah. I didn't know there's a Ultraman in DC too. I knew only about Japanese Ultraman, from the live action series


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## rockfella (Dec 21, 2018)

I just came here to know what movies are awaited


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## true_lies (Mar 2, 2019)

Hellboy Red Band Trailer





Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Mar 3, 2019)

where will earth go ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2019)

still waiting for this


----------



## true_lies (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2019)

Still Heath Ledger is a legend


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2019)

Based on True Events....1976 Loyada Hostage Rescue Mission | French Foreign Legion Information

*15 Minutes of War*


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2019)




----------



## TigerKing (May 10, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2019)




----------



## true_lies (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


>


I sincerely doubt this will be any good.


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I sincerely doubt this will be any good.


This just looks like the remake of the Judgement day with better CGI effects, and Linda/Arnold as cameos.


----------



## TigerKing (May 30, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2019)




----------



## TigerKing (May 31, 2019)




----------



## TigerKing (May 31, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2019)




----------



## jackal_79 (May 31, 2019)

The end of an era!.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2019)

shreeux said:


>



Shreeux's Movie Chronicles


----------



## shreeux (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## true_lies (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## screencaffe (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm really looking forward to seeing Zombieland Double Tap but I have to watch the first one again.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 23, 2019)

The Irishman comes out in November right? Been hyped for a few years now. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## TigerKing (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 9, 2019)

That background score is great!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 24, 2019)

Anybody got a feeling of inception? 






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2020)

^^ Expected better story.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2020)

DC, how many times you will do same movie with different cast


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (May 3, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (May 22, 2020)




----------



## true_lies (May 22, 2020)

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (May 22, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## swatkat (Jun 27, 2020)

Waiting for "Tenet".


----------



## shreeux (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't really have much hope for DC movies these days. They always turn out subpar compared to Marvel movies. Aquaman was good though.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I don't really have much hope for DC movies these days. They always turn out subpar compared to Marvel movies. Aquaman was good though.


you liked Aquaman? I thought it was other way around.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2020)

Among all the other recent DC movies, I think it was decent.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 30, 2020)

Always like good detective story like films.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2020)

Dune official trailer -


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Sep 10, 2020)

shreeux said:


>


Wasn't the prequel of this a box office bomb?


----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## TigerKing (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2020)

shreeux said:


>



Good...Worth to Watch


----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2020)

Dune movie release pushed to 2021


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2021)

^^Yup saw this coming. Super excited to watch it.
Battle of Two Kings


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2021)

Is that MechaGodzilla i see in the early parts of the trailer?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Is that MechaGodzilla i see in the early parts of the trailer?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk





Spoiler



Mechagodzilla Is Hidden In The Godzilla Vs Kong Trailer


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2021)

shreeux said:


>


Video unavailable?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Apr 21, 2021)

shreeux said:


>


The dialogue deliveries are kind of crap though. That "Get over here" lacks the punch from the games.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2021)

ETERNALS: Dude what?
Marvel have really stumbled into a "formula" of super hero film making?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 24, 2021)

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2021)

Since this thread is to post "which upcoming movie are you excited for", I have to ask, @shreeux, are you excited for ALL the movies you post?


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2021)

Vyom said:


> Since this thread is to post "which upcoming movie are you excited for", I have to ask, @shreeux, are you excited for ALL the movies you post?


Yes...Mostly watched...Once Released in OTT or Other...Whichever is earlier


----------



## shreeux (May 27, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2021)

shreeux said:


>


As soon as I saw "From the makers of Westworld", I lost interest in watching the trailer.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## rockfella (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## HarryOgden (Jul 20, 2021)

Dune by Denis Villeneuve


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2021)

shreeux said:


>


*i.imgur.com/6CIj5yL.png
Too much prosthetics and make up, not at all recongizable. Replayed to find after seeing his name on the credits.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2021)

I don't know if its gonna be as BiG as Avengers...But I am excited to watch it


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 13, 2021)

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2021)

Waiting for Black Adam


----------



## shreeux (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 23, 2021)

Is this the last one?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## KullarSaddik (Dec 23, 2021)

Dr. Strange in the Multiverse of Madness (2022)
*www.imdb.com/video/vi2949628697?playlistId=tt9419884&ref_=tt_ov_vi


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 23, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Is this the last one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


hoping it is. First 2 parts were good enough and they could have concluded the story. I will watch 3rd and 4th together only if 4th part becomes a must watch.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 23, 2021)

Has anyone watched the new Benedict cumberbatch movie. Is it good ?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched the new Benedict cumberbatch movie. Is it good ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk



Shreeux's Movie Chronicles


----------



## shreeux (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2022)

It looks lame af


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 28, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> It looks lame af


 why do you think so?


----------



## true_lies (Jan 28, 2022)

The curse of the Video Game Movies is going to continue from the looks of it


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> why do you think so?


I dont know it looks B grade movie from the looks of it, they shouldnt try to copy video game stuff directly, maybe make some original story.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2022)

true_lies said:


> The curse of the Video Game Movies is going to continue from the looks of it


Castlevania (Netflix) although is animeish cartoon series, broke that curse. But it was completely original story, which I liked so much. The Witcher was terrible.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2022)

Bahubali Lovers here you go


----------



## shreeux (Feb 13, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Bahubali Lovers here you go


Overdose...Not Realistic


----------



## shreeux (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2022)

^^Jordan Peele is back 

I'm pretty sure M.Night Shyamalan is a Fan of Jordan movies


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## true_lies (Mar 3, 2022)

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2022)

*Combination of All Movies.....


After watching a trailer remembrance of any Movie or Series copycat?*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2022)

I heard that Nayanthara is as popular as Ranjikant in South


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> I heard that Nayanthara is as popular as Ranjikant in South


Yes...But for female they will fade when older


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## TigerKing (May 1, 2022)

Avatar 2 Teaser


----------



## andy_65_in (May 2, 2022)

TOP GUN..MAVERICK


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2022)

andy_65_in said:


> TOP GUN..MAVERICK


This time as veteran maverick

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 4, 2022)

we all have listened to Alyankovic’s MV atleast once , be it Amish Paradise, White and nerdy or foil, his parodies never miss. Now this comes full circle with this new movie.


----------



## shreeux (May 5, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 13, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2022)

Ok this is interesting. 


shreeux said:


>


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2022)




----------



## true_lies (May 19, 2022)

F#@%ing finally...


----------



## shreeux (May 19, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 21, 2022)




----------



## TigerKing (May 23, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2022)

TigerKing said:


>


More Trailer...Most of the Scenes Revealed


----------



## nac (May 23, 2022)

shreeux said:


> More Trailer...Most of the Scenes Revealed


By the time movie releases most would've forgotten what they have seen in the trailer if the movie releases one year after the trailer


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2022)

Most Awaited...For Dhanush


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2022)




----------



## TheSloth (May 30, 2022)

^It seems I have seen this already somewhere. hmmm...


----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


>


Some Scenes...Resemblance of *Forest Gump*


----------



## khalil1210 (May 30, 2022)

Yes it is official remake of Forrest Gump


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


>


Lookalike *Child's Play* Modern Franchise


----------



## shreeux (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## true_lies (Dec 19, 2022)

"Now I am become Death, the Destroyer of Worlds"


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## TheSloth (Dec 20, 2022)

true_lies said:


> "Now I am become Death, the Destroyer of Worlds"


interesting . but could not understand what is the movie about. anyone help here?


----------



## shreeux (Dec 20, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> interesting . but could not understand what is the movie about. anyone help here?


Physicist J Robert Oppenheimer works with a team of scientists during the Manhattan Project, leading to the development of the atomic bomb.

justfwd


----------



## shreeux (Jan 5, 2023)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCxnmfdxJ6s&ab_channel=Netflix


----------



## shreeux (Jan 5, 2023)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMlBx9CWgdI&ab_channel=WarnerBros.Australia


----------



## shreeux (Sunday at 3:12 PM)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktlAmBOmcEg&ab_channel=MagnoliaPictures%26MagnetReleasing


----------



## Zangetsu (Wednesday at 10:16 AM)

Watch the trailer of Legions (2023).
Horror movie


----------

